# Albania-one photo per post



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Saranda :cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Saranda :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Tirana :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Tirana :cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Tirana :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Tirana :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Saranda


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Saranda


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Sazan island (Military island)


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Saranda


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Vlora :cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Vlora :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Saranda


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Vlora :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Saranda


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Tirana :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Saranda :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Saranda


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Saranda


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Saranda (area) :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres(Queen Teuta)


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Saranda


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat(castle)


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat(orthodox church)


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat(city of 1001 windows)


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat(castle...2500 year old)


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat


----------



## Teslicanin1985 (Aug 6, 2008)

Shqiptario said:


> Berat(orthodox church)


Beautiful church!


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Gjirokaster


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres(road to beach)


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Gjirokaster(the castle)


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Gjirokaster


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Gjirokaster


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec..the Lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Gjirokaster


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat...byzantine church


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Gjirokaster


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana..Taiwan square


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Gjirokaster


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Gjirokaster


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Gjirokaster


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkoder


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Gjirokaster


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana..skanderbeg square


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana..catholic church


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkoder


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkoder...old city street


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkoder...castle


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Sunset over narta,Vlore


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Triporti,Vlore


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlore


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlore


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlore


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlorë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Sunrise on Velipoja Beach-Shkoder


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlorë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Laberia,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Rubik,Mirdite,North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Himarë,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora,Albania ..ionian coast


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Theth-Shkoder,North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkoder lake(albanian part)


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Theth,Shkoder-North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

camp in Albanian Alps


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Theth,Shkoder-North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Saranda


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora,south Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres...road to the beach


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec..The Lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana-Skanderbeg Square


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora-ionian coast


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana-National Museum


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora-independence square


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Valbona valley...North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres sunset


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

View at Sazan island from Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Bajram Curri..Koman


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkumbin River


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Monastery bay-Sarande, south Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Butrint,Saranda


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

The Great Basilica, Butrint National Park


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Butrint theatre


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Butrint ruins


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Butrint ruins


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Butrint Castle


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Butrint theatre


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Blue eye Sarande


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkoder from the Rozafa Castle


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec lake from Albanian side


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec lake ..Albanian side


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkoder lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec lake..Albanian side


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Fierza lake...North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Lake Koman..North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Koman lake...North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkoder lake...between Albania&Monte Negro


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkoder Lake..between Albania&Monte Negro


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian Alps


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec Lake...Albanian side


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Fierza lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkoder lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec Lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec Lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Mat river..north Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Buna river and Shkoder castle


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Skanderbeg tomb at Lezha ,North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durrës


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Sunset in Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Korça Cathedral


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Old Bridge in Berat city


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Bajram Curri..Albanian Alps...North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Spille beach,Kavaja


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Himarë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Between Saranda&Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Himare


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Himare


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Himare,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Himare


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Himare


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Velipoje beach,SHkoder


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Velipoje,Shkoder...North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Sunset in Korab Mountain..2751 m


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Street in Gjirokaster..


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhermi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durres


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat,south Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Berat


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Lake of Butrint,Saranda


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Butrint ,Entrance in Amphitheatre


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Butrint Ruins


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Butrint ruins


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Butrint


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Butrint


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian Alps


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Alps-North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Theth,Shkoder


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Theth,Shkoder...north Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian Alps,Shkoder


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albania from Corfu Island


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Autumn in the Accursed Mountains,Albanian Alps


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Llogara,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Kukës Mountains,North-east Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Bajram Curri,North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Theth,Shkoder


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Borsh,Albanian riviera


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkoder,North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec Lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Monte Negro-Albania border


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkoder lake sunset


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Lake of flowers,Lura-North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian alps-North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhërmi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian riviera


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Road in Gjirokaster,South Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Valbona Valley,north Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Valbona,Bajram Curri,North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Sazan island sunset,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking Sazan Island from Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Island in Ksamil,Saranda


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Ksamil Islands,Saranda


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Theth,Shkoder


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Theth,Shkoder


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vermosh..Albanian Alps


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Saranda by night


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Saranda,"Lëkursi Castle"


----------



## Milos Obilic (Nov 14, 2008)

Shqiptario said:


> Theth,Shkoder


Inspiring landscape :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Sazan island sunset,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Ionian sea,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking the sea,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhërmi beach


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian Riviera


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Llogara pass,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durrës


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Sarandë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Mountains in Llogara,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian Mountains...north Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkodër lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian riviera


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Bunec,Sarandë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Karaburun Peninsula under clouds,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Porto Palermo


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durrës


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Beach in Durrës


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Beach in Durrës


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Toward the Sea,Durrës


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Street in Durrës


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durrës


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Valbona Valley


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

"Ura e Mesit"..old Bridge in Shkodër


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Beach in Vlora


----------



## BesartBoy89 (Nov 22, 2008)

Saranda


----------



## BesartBoy89 (Nov 22, 2008)

Saranda (AL)


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Between Albania&Monte Negro


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Koman


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Fierza lake,North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Osum Canyon,Berat County


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Osum Canyon,Berat-County


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Osum Canyon-Berat


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Osum Canyon


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Osum Canyon,Berat-County...South Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Gjirokastër city panorama


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vjosa Valley,Gjirokastër


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice country and pics:cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

l'eau said:


> nice country and pics:cheers:


Thank u!


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Sarandë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Himarë,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Himarë,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Ali Pasha castle,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Jala beach,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Cape of Rodon


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Cape of Rodon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics
Very nice thread
:cheers: kay:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank u guys !! :cheers:

Albanian Mountains-North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Theth,Shkoder-North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Theth,Shkoder


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian Alps,Village of Bogë-Shkodër


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Lake Koman


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Alps


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Alps


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

North Albania..........Alps


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Mountain of "Boshi"


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Theth,Shkodër-North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Kukës,North-east Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Alps,North Albania...:cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Panorame of Valbona Valley,Bajram Curri-North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Alps..............


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Road to Radomirë-North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Korab(2751 m)


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Alps


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shkodër city from "Rozafa"Castle


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Alps,Northern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Catholic church and beautiful sorroundings


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Somewhere in Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Korça city under snow..south-east Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

"Fierza" lake..north Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian riviera


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Riviera


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Valbona Valley,Northern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Valbona Valley,Northern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Puka Mountains,North Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Valbona Valley


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian Alps


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec Lake,South-east,Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec Lake


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Sarandë,South Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Sarandë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

*Love Sarande, grate orthodox Albania!*


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Mirrors Beach


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Shirokë,Shkodër-North-West Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Karaburun Peninsula,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Jala beach...Vlora County


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Downhill...Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Another sunset...Adriatic Sea...Shëngjin,Lezha


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Ionian Sea...Dhërmi...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Jala beach........South Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Sarandë...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Velipojë beach-Shkodër(Adriatic Sea)


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec Lake...South-east Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Lin Village,Pogradec...South-East Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec Lake....


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec Lake...


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Deki---KG said:


> *Love Sarande, grate orthodox Albania!*


It dose NOT egsist any great orthodox Albania....
Albania is a secolarizatied country... the albanians are laic and atheist people.. mostly... My great grandfathers where orthodox albanians... but im albanian nothing more....
It dose not egsist any great orthodox, muslym or catholic albania...

But wtf.. like ollways you and oll the serbs are wellcome to Troll in the albanians subforums...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Lake of "Koman",Shkodër-Northern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora..Ionian sea...South Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

"Sazan" island ....Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora sunset...


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

Shqiptario said:


> Pogradec lake....


Isn't that lake called Ohrid lake even in shqip? (Liqeni i Ohrit)?


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durrës...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durrës Broadwalk ....


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durrës..buildings near the port


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Street in Durrës..


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durrës...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Tower of Durrës...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durrës...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora bay...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora bay...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Durrës..(credits to Veriori for the pic.)


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Tirana going to mount Dajti


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora.......


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora..


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora(Radhimë)...Southern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Ionian Sea...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

"Blue Eye"-Sarandë..


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

"Blue Eye"-Sarandë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Himarë,Vlora


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Shqiptario said:


> "Blue Eye"-Sarandë..


Blue eye is wonderful.!!


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Beach in Vlora...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, very beautiful cities of Albania!


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank u Rekarte!! :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

City of Sarandë...In Southern Albania


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Shqiptario many of your pictures are not showing. Bandwidth exceeded in photobucket.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

True...but u can watch them by right clicking over the photos..Then click "View image" ...and its done!!


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec lake...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian Alps...Northern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Alps..Northern Albania


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Pirro said:


>


that was nice and beautiful place


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Shqiptario said:


> Northern Albania..


very nice landscape 

btw, is that a big rock at the background?


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Shqiptario said:


> Albanian Alps...Northern Albania





Shqiptario said:


> Alps..Northern Albania


^^
very pleasing to see these pics


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank u tonight!!

Alb. Mountains...Kukës region..(between Rep.of Kosova&Albania)...2500 m


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

tonight said:


> very nice landscape
> 
> btw, is that a big rock at the background?


Yes!!


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Beach in Jala,Vlorë...Southern Albania


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very majestic mountains you have there


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank u 

Mountains in Southern Albania...near Vlorë region










photo by vlonjati75


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

Vlorë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Nature...around Kruja


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Vlora bay...& "Sazan" island..


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... Ista Ima Albania...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian Alps...


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Cathedral in Korca


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Road in the city of Shkodër


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

Photos taken from veriori  !


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful pics!

@regjeex ...thanks! :cheers:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

beautiful pics...keep posting


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Shqiptario said:


> Albanian Alps...


This is very pretty, reminds me of Austria and Switzerland.

:cheers:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
yeah, they have similarities


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow



bubach_hlubach said:


> This is very pretty, reminds me of Austria and Switzerland.
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## KRITIČAR! (Feb 27, 2009)

*KOSOVO IS SERBIA!*


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian Alps....northern part of the country


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Could you post more pics of seaside and beaches, marine resorts ...
Would like to see how it looks now.
Thank's.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

kosovo is a sepearate and new country... not serbia anymore....



KRITIČAR!;35945676 said:


> *KOSOVO IS SERBIA!*


----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

KRITIČAR!;35945676 said:


> > I DEMAND THIS USER TO BE BANNED ... FOR OBVIOUS REASONS ! PLS ADMINS DO YOUR JOB ... PROPERLY


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

It seems that some people are not able to make the difference between an photo thread and an political one...This is an photo thread..and it have not to be mixed with hate or political discussion.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Goyazny said:


> Could you post more pics of seaside and beaches, marine resorts ...
> Would like to see how it looks now.
> Thank's.


Ofc...Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Evening in Vlorë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian coast....near Sarandë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian coast...near Sarandë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

"Portëz" beach...northern part of Durrës


----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

Shqiptario said:


> "Portëz" beach...northern part of Durrës


lol i would never imagine that this beach would be in durres ! Pleasant surprise


----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

In tirana , photo posted by shqiptario in the albanian thread .


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Panorama of Gjirokastër...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Beach in Vlorë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Lake of "Lura"..north -east Albania


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nnice and wonderful


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks tonight!

Dhërmi beach,Vlora...southern Albania


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhërmi,Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Castle of Berat...& "Tomor" mountain


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Lake in Sarandë..(southern Albania)


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian mountains...northern part of the country










From:FOTOURBANA


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

National Park of "Valbona Valley",Bajram Curri-Northern Albania










By:mikka24


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

"Vjosa's" Valley...in southern Albania

ardiphoto2009


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Pogradec lake..........in south-east Albania

ardiphoto2009


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Beach in Vlora,Southern Albania










By:Elian M


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very beautiful panoramic view


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice countrysides


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Sunset over sazan island


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Beach between Saranda and Himare


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Shqiptario said:


> National Park of "Valbona Valley",Bajram Curri-Northern Albania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow awesome work with that picture, and great place.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks a lot folks :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

"Valbona Valley",Bajram Curri-N.Albania


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics, Albania is a beautiful country!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank u folks!!! :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

When green meets the blue...beach in Sarandë-southern Albania










From:ArbriSh


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

City of Vlora and Ionian Sea










From:ArbriSh


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Borsh,Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Beach in southern Albania


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

My lovely country.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

:cheers: Genti

Beach in Dhërmi,Vlora.......Ionian Sea,Southern Albania










*ArbriSh*


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Sarandë-The most southern Albanian city










by *Martini János*


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Shqiptario said:


> Sarandë-The most southern Albanian city
> 
> 
> 
> ...




orthodox albania is beautiful, for me my favorite place in albania (blue eye ect)


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Sarandë is very nice, good photo. Regards.*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*You cannot imagine how boring it is every day having to go through Serbian/Albanian threads and sort out the fighting, then delete entries. Is it really that difficult to simply look at the photos without squabbling constantly? There has come a time in the past that ALL photo threads from regions that cannot stop politicizing each other's threads are simply summarily closed. I would hate to see it happen again, but this is getting ridiculous.*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*OK, folks, here is what is going to happen. The issue of fighting in Serbian/Albanian threads has been discussed thoroughly in the moderator/administration forum. The consensus is that more infractions and bannings will have to be issued to people who continue to politicize these photography threads. We have tried hard in the past to give 
extra chances for people to stop, and this has failed as people ignore the warnings and continue to troll. So, be warned everyone.. a LOT more infractions are going to be automatically handed out in these threads if people continue political arguing. I DO hope this is clearly understood. Thank you for your cooperation, and lets get photo threads back to what they are supposed to be... learning about other parts of the world.*


----------



## jamesmartyn (Jul 13, 2009)

nice image....
But i am not able post image can anybody tell me how to post images ?


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very beautiful


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

jamesmartyn said:


> nice image....
> But i am not able post image can anybody tell me how to post images ?


Welcome, James! You must set up an account (they are free!) with a website like www.photobucket.com. Then you can upload your photos, and it gives you a forum code, called an "IMG Code" that you copy and paste into your entries here! Simple, and fast!


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Beach in Dhërmi,Vlora










By:*Kushtrim (~ K 2 ~)*


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Shqiptario said:


> :cheers: Genti
> 
> Beach in Dhërmi,Vlora.......Ionian Sea,Southern Albania
> 
> ...


^^ man..I want to go there!:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Beach in Dhërmi is very very nice. Regards.*


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Thnx friends for your comments. :cheers:

Hidden beach in Vlora,Southern Albania










By:*LunaticThund3r*


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Southern Riviera...Dhërmi,Vlora










By:*Asdren*


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Ksamil islands-Sarandë...southern Albania










by *Agim Kajtazi*


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Amazing photos.:cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Ksamil southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Himare Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Bay of palermo Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Ksamil Albania :cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

ohhh beautiful


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Butrint Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

I think this is near Saranda Albania i could be mistaken though


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## Falshivomonetchick (Apr 15, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

are there any sandy beaches in Albania or mostly rocky ? Nice shoots btw, as always :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

sharky_88 said:


> are there any sandy beaches in Albania or mostly rocky ? Nice shoots btw, as always :cheers:


Ofc there are ...mostly.. beaches in the Adriatic Sea part.....


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

@Albaniaaan ..thnx bro for these beautiful pics. :cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Shqiptario said:


> @Albaniaaan ..thnx bro for these beautiful pics. :cheers:


Your welcome bro it was mine pleasure i soon will post some new ones :cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania :cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Ksamil Albania


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

Albania is for a long time on my "must visit-places" list. Definitely i have to see those beatiful sights live.


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

sharky_88 said:


> Albania is for a long time on my "must visit-places" list. Definitely i have to see those beatiful sights live.


It definitely has a lot of variaties to see










Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Lake prespa Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

Albaniaaan said:


> It definitely has a lot of variaties to see


Definetely. It has all advantages of Mediterranean seascapes but is less crowded and i believe cheeper then UE countries. I hope it stays this way until i graduate university and collect money to make a trip across Balkans. Until then there is nothing left for me but track this topic. :cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ haha nice pics. but it isn't official campaign, isn't it ? Should be ...


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

sharky_88 said:


> ^^ haha nice pics. but it isn't official campaign, isn't it ? Should be ...


I dont think that is official...but an great idea for future promotion!!


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Northern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Sarandaaa (Aug 17, 2009)

Hahaha those advertisements are great...
=D


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Vlora Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Ksamil islands,Sarandë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian riviera...near village of Borsh


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Dhermi Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Shengjin Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Dhermi Albania


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, very great pictures.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

post more pics


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Tirana Albania


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just simply :master:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Tirana is good  one day i hope to visit Albania.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Beautiful country. Lots of good photos. kay:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank u guys for your comments!! :cheers:

Panorame of Sarandë city


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Being in a hurry for an appointment, I simply deleted all the nonsense that had started again on this thread. Let me advise that ANYONE continuing ANY more of it, will automatically be issued heavy infractions. Thank you*


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Taller said:


> *Being in a hurry for an appointment, I simply deleted all the nonsense that had started again on this thread. Let me advise that ANYONE continuing ANY more of it, will automatically be issued heavy infractions. Thank you*


Hi there!!

There is only one person that cause trouble here....the one..who came time after time using different accounts.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Dhërmi,Vlora-Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Berat,Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Himare,Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Tirana Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Saranda Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Saranda Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Ksamil Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Saranda Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Tirana Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Tirana Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Vlora Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Foolish Farmer (Jun 6, 2006)

*Albanian riviera* between Vlorë and Sarandë


----------



## Foolish Farmer (Jun 6, 2006)

*Farka Lake* - few km away from Tirana.


----------



## Foolish Farmer (Jun 6, 2006)

*Farka Lake* - few km away from Tirana.


----------



## Foolish Farmer (Jun 6, 2006)

*Farka Lake* - few km away from Tirana.


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Dibra Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Permet Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Northern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Vlore Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Landscape near Fier Albania


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Ioanian Coast


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Ioanian Coast


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Ioanian Coast


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Ioanian Coast


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Ioanian Coast


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Ioanian Coast


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Ioanian Coast


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Ionian Coast


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Vlora Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Fier Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Ali pasha fortress Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Butrint Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Korca Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Prespa Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Near Saranda


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres Albania


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

> southern albanian-orthodox Area are the nicest region of Albania. love Sarande ^^ :cheers:


:cheers:

*Albanian-Orthodox church in Sarandë*


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

*Blue eye near in Sarandë (Southern Albania)*










:cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Svernec Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Jali Beach :cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Dhermi Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Shkodra Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Tirana Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Tirana Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania :cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Qeparo Albania


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pics Albaniaaan.


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Nice pics Albaniaaan.


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

The parlament Tirana


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Tirana Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Northern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Taller said:


> Blue Eye Spring looks COLD!


I've swam there. It is very cold and deep.


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Jali beach Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Vlore Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Vlore Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Bridge Shkodra Albania


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm closing a group of these threads for awhile to give people a chance to reconsider fighting in them all the time.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok, a new day. We are going to try opening some more threads and see if people are able to be nice to each other!


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ thx 

the last picture - amazing :cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Landscape near Shkodra Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Northern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

1 more photo of Gjirokaster


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Photo of dhermi , posted in the albanian forum by the user named alb trc ,


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Illyrian_Patriot said:


> The city of stones ( gjirokaster ) [SOUTH ALBANIA] and it is my birthplace


to be in this page


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Jala


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Butrint


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Tiesto in dhermi beach albania


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Dhermi beach albania


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Thethi north albania


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Typical landscape of albania


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Another side of albania .... albania for such a small country has such a diversity thats its beyond words .... 

sea mountains forests national parks lakes rivers history monuments ... to name quite a few ...


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Above Vlora&Ionian Sea...


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

p.s all the photos that you see here is the tremendous work that the guys in the albanian forum do ... i just copy paste the ones i believe resemble albania the most ... 

have a nice day


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

sorry but for this place i ve got to post many photos in one post .... Thethi ....


----------



## Art R. (Jul 8, 2009)

Southern Albania


----------



## Art R. (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Art R. (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Art R. (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Art R. (Jul 8, 2009)

Southern Albania


----------



## Art R. (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

^^ remove that pic :nuts:












Durres Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Near Saranda Albania


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Mother Albania Monument


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Sheraton, they own very ugly hotels.


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Tirana boulevard


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Tirana Rogner Hotel


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Tirana, Frédéric François Chopin Square


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Tirana


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Tirana, Kristal Center


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Tirana, new colorful buildings


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

If you ever visit Tirana, this restaurant called Juvenilja makes great Pizzas.


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Tirana


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Tirana


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Sheraton Tirana


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Church in Tirana


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Korçë, Albania


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Korça, Albania


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Mirdite, Albania


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Vlora, Albania


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

KingGenti said:


> We know that,but,r u so retard to put some funny tags in this thread?


I have not created any tags here, so be a little bit nicer to the guests in future, even if they are Serbs. hno:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*OK. I've come out of retirement. Ivo speaks the truth - he did not create any of the tags. But to save others embarrassment (and infractions) let it be CLEARLY understood that we can very easily see the author of each and every tag. Especially the really childish ones.*


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Thx guys, amazing photos! Beautiful country! Very nice adriatic beaches!


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

^^ Thank you guys :cheers:














Pogradec Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Near Kukes Albania


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

Ronald34 said:


> Thx guys, amazing photos! Beautiful country! Very nice adriatic beaches!


Welcome to visit it! It's much more beautiful than the photos. The photos is just a little part of the beauty of Albania! Welcome!


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

@Kosovaar

thx! indeed also Kosovo is a pearl...

well albania is mostly to less known according to tourism opportunities and holidays.

Here in Austria in Tourism Agency till to this day, there is no possibility to book a hotel directly on the Albanian Coastside. There are still no arragentments in Austria.

I don't know why..hno:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Mountains around Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Aerial view of "Sazan" island,"Karaburun" peninsula and city of Vlora


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Shqiptario said:


> Mountains around Vlora


Wow..

This is mountain of "çikë"?


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Ronald34 said:


> Thx guys, amazing photos! Beautiful country! Very nice adriatic beaches!


Thank u.:cheers:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Durres Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Lake of Ohër,Pogradec-South east Albania


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Excelente toma aerea. kay:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics. Regards.*


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank u guys.:cheers:


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Korçë--"Prespa" lake...Albanian side


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Amazing place.:hug:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice, very good. kay:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Northern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Southern Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

King Zog palace


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Bay of Sarandë


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Skanderbeg castle in Kruja


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Lake Ohrid Albania


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Gjirokaster Albania


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

Edit


----------



## Tartanzan (Jun 20, 2006)

Dhermi: 









Ksamil:

















Saranda:








The bay of Butrint


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Very good. kay:


----------



## Albaniaaan (May 1, 2008)

Northern Albania


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

Tirana, Albania









Earlier posted by *Shqiptario*


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice photos.


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

These r Ksamil Islands in Sarande

http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq75/albanian_photo/13082529.jpg?t=1232932048


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

Albania is sooo beautiful!! Thanks for these great photos!:cheers:


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

Tirana, Albania









Earlier posted by *Shqiptario*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pic, lots of greenery. kay:


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

Vlorë


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

Vlora Bay


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Murals


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Thethi national park


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Ksamil,Sarandë islands



















Hidden paradise...Ionian sea


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarandë


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Albanian waters...Ionian sea


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Durrës is the second city of Albania.Population circa 250.000 hab.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Durrës is the oldest Albanian city


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Pogradec is an small city located in South east Albania ..at the Ohër/Ohrid lake bay


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Himarë,Vlorë


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

very nice photos rolex :cheers:


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of Albanian landscapes, cities in winter ? I have been watching this thread for more than year and i only have seen albanian sunny beaches, green grass meadows etc
It's not like "i don't like those pictures" but i'm just interested how your beatiful country looks like in the coldest time of the year. Is there any snow ? 

Please answer me with photos, i will be very pleased.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

^^ , some photos that i ve had found some day ago in the albanian tourism official web site, more will come , albania is an ideal place for 'winter season ' tourism , simply we dont promote it that much , because the necessary capacities have not been created yet


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Pogradec lake in the winter



















Drilon,Pogradec


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

"Skanderbeg" ridge..between Kruja&Mat regions


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Peshkopia(In Dibër) under snow










Mountains around Dibër










Mighty "Korab" 2751 m


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ that satisfies me :cheers2: thanks


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

sharky_88 said:


> ^^ that satisfies me :cheers2: thanks


You're welcome. Thanks for watching this thread.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Southern riviera in the winter










by *Godo-Godaj*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Albanian Mount.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

More


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Saranda under moonlight










by *T1R0N5I*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

In southern Albania










by *Godo-Godaj*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Bear Mountain in the region of Dibër...north east Albania










by *Lubardhi*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

On the island of Maligrad, Lake Prespa(South east Albania)


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Peak of "Shkëlzen" ..2407 m...between Albania&Rep.of Kosova










by* kosova cajun*


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Alps


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Drilon park(Pogradec)


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Peak of "Tomorr",Berat


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

City of Korca


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Albanian coast


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Castle in Sarande


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Tirana


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Vlore


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

View at Lezha and Adriatic sea


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Dhermi beach,Vlora


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Lagoon in Orikum


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Crystal water,Vlore


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Albanian under sea world


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Albanian-Orthodox church in Sarandë*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Albanian-Orthodox church in Korça*




















my favorite church in Albania exelent building :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Albanian-Orthodox church Ardenicë in Lushnjë (13 century)*

This monastery is very important in Albanian history because it is where the marriage of Gjergj Kastrioti with Andronika Arianiti was celebrated in April 21 1451 from the archbishop of Kanina, Felix,










:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Albanian-Orthodox church Labova e Kryqit (10 century), Rrethi i Gjirokastrës*

Oldest church in Albania










:cheers:


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarandë by night


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Mountains between Albania&Rep.of Kosova


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Llogara(Vlorë) national park


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Borsh


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Llogara


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Durrës seaside


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Lake of Pogradec


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Vlora


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

RolexAL said:


> Vlora


Beautiful.:cheers:


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

RolexAL said:


> Durrës seaside


This is "Tropikal" resort.


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Bay of Manastir,Sarande


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Dhermi,View from the pass


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Dhermi


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

"Rozafa",castle of Shkodër


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Durrës fortress


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Around Gjirokastër


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

National museum,Tirana


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Albania's second city ...Durrës (>250.000 hab.)

Seaside of Durrës


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Highrises in Tirana


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Another one from Durrës


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Angry skies, calm lake....Tirana


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarandë


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

"Pema e Thatë"/"The dry tree" beach


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

View from Butrint(Sarandë) castle


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Around Mirditë


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice pic of Durrës. Regards.*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank u very much Jan.

Jonufër,Vlora










by *Godo-Godaj*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarandë


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Skanderbeg statue,Tirana


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Between Albania&Republic of Kosova


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Bridge in Kukës


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Butrint


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Around Bajram Curri


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Another one


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Northern Albanian alps >2500 m


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Thethi national park


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Ducaj village


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

The Way to Paradise..Albanian alps


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Panorame of Tomorr..2416 m


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gerdeci Canyon*

Another major landmark in Skrapari region's landscape. Maybe about 500m deep this canyon it would have taken the stream millions of years to cut through. There are explorable caves round this area but I do not have the details.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

*"The New Old Berati!"*

This is a picture of some new builds in the city of Berati. The Orthodox church and the houses on the hill in the background are all very new yet build in the old style.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

*Old Quarter & St Michael's Church*

This is a picture of the Berati's Old Quarter, the West facing houses. St Michael's church on the rock (not far above are the castle walls) was built in 13th century. From the road below the church looks like it is glued against the rock but in fact it sits on very hard grounds despite too narrow. There is a small path that leads to the church but it does require a bit of determination to get up there.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

*Skrapari* region in the South of Albania is not very wellknown outside Albania but it is a region of outstanding natural beauty. Mountains, rivers, lakes, caves, forests, good food and raki, hospitable people and a lot peace


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

*City of Windows*

Windows and more windows from Berati the City of Windows!


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Riviera


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Great job u r doing here,Rolex. :cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by bogoevski*

*Sarandë by Night*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by fritsviss*

*Old Orthodox St.Nicholas church in Mesopotami, Rrethi i Delvinës*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by Szuttyogo*

*Blue Eye near Sarandë*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*by nautilus-bay*

*Blue Eye*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

RolexAL said:


> *Gerdeci Canyon*
> 
> Another major landmark in Skrapari region's landscape. Maybe about 500m deep this canyon it would have taken the stream millions of years to cut through. There are explorable caves round this area but I do not have the details.


amazing :cheers:


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

Rana e Hjedhun, Velipojë


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Valbona Valley


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Albanian alps...Around Bajram Curri


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Ksamil view to Corfu


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Nature around Bajram Curri


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

At "Cold Water"..watching Vlora by far


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Abandoned ship,Durrës


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Durrës


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Sazan island


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Going south


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Butrint


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Radhimë,Vlorë


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarandë by night


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarandë


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Winter in Pogradec


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Monastery of "Ardenica",Lushnje


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Entrance in Ardenica


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Castle of "Kanina"

"Kanina" is located 6 km away from the city of Vlora.Castle was builded by Justianian I on the V century.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

In Southern Albania


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Party beach in Southern Albania


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Pogradec lake


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Shkodër


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Shkodër by night


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Ksamil islands


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

RolexAL said:


> Ksamil islands


Lovely.:cheers:


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

*Albanian-Orthodox church in Durrës*


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> *Albanian-Orthodox church in Durrës*


Orthodox architecture is very nice... it has Bysant influences. Very nice 

It pretty much alikes with orthodox church in Aegina in Greece


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Amazing Kakome Bay and very nice the pic of Saranda. Regards.*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank u friends for your comments

Vjosa river,Gjirokastër


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

The "Blue eye" in Sarandë


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!!! I love it. Regards.*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

:cheers:

Winter in Blu...beach in Dhërmi


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Dhërmi


----------



## mali.it (May 16, 2009)

*Filikuri beach,Himare,Albania*


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Foto te papame :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics indeed, I like the streets. Regards.*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*[/MAY I REMIND PEOPLE that IF THEY WANT THESE THREADS TO REMAIN OPEN
1) Previously banned members may NOT make up new profiles.
2) Politicization of photo threads is not allowed, and neither are politically 
provocative signatures
3) MODERATORS CAN SEE THE TWIT'S NAMES WHO ADD PROVOCATIVE TAGS.
If you are really dense and want an infraction, add some of these idiotic tags.B]*


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Taller said:


> *[/MAY I REMIND PEOPLE that IF THEY WANT THESE THREADS TO REMAIN OPEN
> 1) Previously banned members may NOT make up new profiles.
> 2) Politicization of photo threads is not allowed, and neither are politically
> provocative signatures
> ...


*

why dont you ban also the people that have as a signature 'kosova is the heart of serbia ? ' ... 

IF you ban one, then ban all of them .... selectively baning people is not the right thing to do 

Pathetic hno:*


----------



## Vanadis (Mar 24, 2009)

Taller said:


> *[/MAY I REMIND PEOPLE that IF THEY WANT THESE THREADS TO REMAIN OPEN
> 1) Previously banned members may NOT make up new profiles.
> 2) Politicization of photo threads is not allowed, and neither are politically
> provocative signatures
> ...


*


In what basis you decide to bann someone? Ethnicity? Why you didn't bann at first the Serb guy who came in this thread to only provoke? Why you closed Kosovo -One photo per post -and same time allow Serbs put pictures of Kosovo in their thread? Aren't they provoking and same time LYING everyone here when showing those places as if in Serbia when no one can go to Serbia and visit them? Instead, they will need to go to Kosovo, show their passport and see the places? Are we all here to deceive each other??? You think everyone likes living in lies?*


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City (Dec 6, 2004)

albania is very nice... the govt should invest more money into the coasts ...and create some huge beaches and resorts ....would probably benefit a lot and maybe steal a lot of traffic from croatia if prices were a lil cheaper... but still a very nice country ... great landscape and Tirana is awesome..especially at night


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Vanadis said:


> In what basis you decide to bann someone? Ethnicity? Why you didn't bann at first the Serb guy who came in this thread to only provoke? Why you closed Kosovo -One photo per post -and same time allow Serbs put pictures of Kosovo in their thread? Aren't they provoking and same time LYING everyone here when showing those places as if in Serbia when no one can go to Serbia and visit them? Instead, they will need to go to Kosovo, show their passport and see the places? Are we all here to deceive each other??? You think everyone likes living in lies?



sadly the majority of mods in here are not the best example for the rest of us .... as i said *PATHETIC *


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Vanadis said:


> In what basis you decide to bann someone? Ethnicity? Why you didn't bann at first the Serb guy who came in this thread to only provoke? Why you closed Kosovo -One photo per post -and same time allow Serbs put pictures of Kosovo in their thread? Aren't they provoking and same time LYING everyone here when showing those places as if in Serbia when no one can go to Serbia and visit them? Instead, they will need to go to Kosovo, show their passport and see the places? Are we all here to deceive each other??? You think everyone likes living in lies?






Illyrian_Patriot said:


> why dont you ban also the people that have as a signature 'kosova is the heart of serbia ? ' ...
> 
> IF you ban one, then ban all of them .... selectively baning people is not the right thing to do
> 
> Pathetic hno:


We ban people who are* PREVIOUSLY BANNED MEMBERS WHO MAKE UP NEW PROFILES*.
That is one of the most elementary rules of SSC.

Is there some confusion about this?


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

posted in the albanian section by Alb_trc 

Vlora


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

*Gjipe - Gjiri i Perendise ( The bay of god ) 
*


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Shkodra


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Valbona


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

In Southern Albania


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

View at city of Vlora


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Seaside road in Vlora


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Illyrian_Patriot said:


> *Gjipe - Gjiri i Perendise ( The bay of god )
> *


Love it.:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great country!


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

most popular car in Albania Mercedes 124


----------



## Vanadis (Mar 24, 2009)

Taller said:


> We ban people who are* PREVIOUSLY BANNED MEMBERS WHO MAKE UP NEW PROFILES*.
> That is one of the most elementary rules of SSC.
> 
> Is there some confusion about this?



Thanks for clarification! Still, it's a pitty you banned exm! He was contributing to this thread!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It is a pity that he got himself banned in the first place. He also has had other profiles, too. I think in general the greatest
pity of all is that so many members have difficulty respecting photography threads for what they are, and live to politicize them, 
and to fight with others instead of just enjoying the photographs. Fighting and insulting others in photography threads in SSC will not solve angry world
political situations that have been centuries in the making.


----------



## mali.it (May 16, 2009)

RolexAL said:


> Seaside road in Vlora


^^ Je i sigurt qe eshte ne Vl??


----------



## mali.it (May 16, 2009)




----------



## mali.it (May 16, 2009)




----------



## mali.it (May 16, 2009)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/33370774.jpg

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/21966087.jpg

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/10150905.jpg

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/10151030.jpg


Hidhini nje sy ketyre fotove se jane te bukura!!
spo i ngarkoje se me dalin shume te medha....


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Feel like I'm looking at a big screen TV!  Nice pics!


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

mali.it said:


> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/33370774.jpg
> 
> http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/21966087.jpg
> 
> ...


Thnx for your photos.

And ..btw..pls.. keep it in English.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Great country!


Thank u.:cheers:


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Inside of an traditional house in Kruja


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Skanderbeg Castle in Kruja


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Bazaar in Kruja


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Berati under snow


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

View from Lëkursi castle,Sarandë


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

You're great man, thanks alot for a great update!


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Kosovaar said:


> You're great man, thanks alot for a great update!


Sh Faleminderit.


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Kosovaar said:


> You're great man, thanks alot for a great update!


+1.


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Kruja


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Inside Kruja's Museum


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Watch tower of Kruja's castle


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Tirana

"Heroes of Nation" boulevard&Twin Towers


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

City of Vlora view from Kanina


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Near Vlora's port


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Vlora


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Orthodox monastery in Lushnje










In this monastery(Ardenica Monastery) was married national hero of Albanians,Skanderbeg.


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Temple of Apollonia


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

KingGenti said:


> Inside Kruja's Museum



such a masterpiece ....


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Lezha is located in north west part of the country.Builded 2400 years ago..Lezha has been an very important city in history of Albanian nation.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

In Lezha ..in 2 march 1444 was created the assembly of unification of all Albanian princes against Ottoman Empire.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Skanderbeg museum in Lezha


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Berati,"Town of a Thousand Windows".Old town is one of World Heritage Sites in Albania .


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

It is called "Town of a Thousand Windows", due to the many large windows of the old decorated houses overlooking the town.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

.....


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Berati Fortress


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

The Castle of Ali Pashe Tepelena










Earlier posted by* Alb_Trc*


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

The Castle of Ali Pashe Tepelena










Earlier posted by* Alb_Trc*


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Great Albania... i like The Castle of Ali Pashe Tepelena & Berati fortress...Temple of Apollonia, too. :cheers:


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

Montenegrin-CG said:


> Great Albania...


Yeah, Albania is beautiful


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

"Vjosa" river


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Some more of Sarandë


















[/


----------



## mali.it (May 16, 2009)

^^ Montecarlo??? :lol: Nice, thank you :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

No problem ^^











Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Velipoloje Albania


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning photos! The Albanian Riviera looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

^^Thank u.:cheers:

@Flm per fotot.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I relly love the color of those lakes and beaches from the previous page, beautiful cityscapes in this one as well kay:.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

^^
Thank u.:cheers:

Bay of Sarandë..Southern Albania


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Such a lovely setting. 



RolexAL said:


> ^^Thank u.:cheers:
> 
> @Flm per fotot.


You're welcome! :cheers2:


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

City of Vlora from Kanina castle


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Thethi Valley...northern Albanian alps




























by *vizAviz*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Valbona Valley....Albanian paradise














































by *vizAviz*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

In the way to Bajram Curri,Northern Albania.










Valley of river "Kir"..Shkodër..north Albania


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow, Albanian coast is beautiful!! :bow:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thank you :cheers:











Southern Albania


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Albanian Alps(Between Albania and Republic of Kosova)


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Incredible aerial shot! Never realized before just how amazing the Albanian landscape really is. :uh:


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

^^Thnx.:cheers:

River "Fan"..Mirditë region...northern Albania










by qfwfq-2


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Skavica gorge










by *qfwfq-2*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Valley of "Drini"...










by *qfwfq-2*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

A part of Albanian coast


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Panorama upstream "Zhepa"...Skrapari region..southern Albania










by *qfwfq-2*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Alps










by *DurimShkodra*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

by *Jaboc.*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

by *Jaboc.*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

by *Jaboc.*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

>2000 m..Bajram Curri region.










by *Jaboc.*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Borsh,Sarandë.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Overlooking Jala Beach.










:cheers:


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Stone city of Gjirokastër.An UNESCO World Heritage Centre.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

> 2600 m...Albanian Alps


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Edit..............


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, it's very impressive to see those mountains dominating the sky, and even more impressive with the mist over all the peaks.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlore


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

One more of Vlora


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lin village i think thats what its called in Northern Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Shkoder


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice photo of Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^^ Thanks










Markaj villaga Northern Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Rafting in Northern Albania in the Osumi canyons


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Berat


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Berat looks like a really nice city. Lots of greenery. It's nice to see people out sitting around chatting and walking in the evening. :cheers2:


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Peak of Bojë...2694 m


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

"Tomorr" mountain,Berat region..the home of Gods


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Mountains around Shkodër


----------



## Arbenit (Mar 22, 2010)

*North Albania*


----------



## Arbenit (Mar 22, 2010)

*Durresi*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for your photos Arbenit and welcome to the forum.

Sarandë waitting its first tourists


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarandë


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Some aerials of Tirana,Albanian capital


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Village in the Alps


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great photos! Very nice tour indeed! Quite an interesting country. :cheers2:


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> Great photos! Very nice tour indeed! Quite an interesting country. :cheers2:


Thanks a lot.

..........................

Waterfall in "Valbona" Valley


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

View at city of Vlora


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Coast


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

"Karaburun" peninsula


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Vlora


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

View at "Sazan" island


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Durrës


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Sheraton Hotel Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Korab mountain


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Permet Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pic of an part of Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Llogara,Vlora


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Theth,Shkoder


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Dajti park,Tirana


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Lake in Diber


----------



## Montenegrin-CG (Oct 5, 2009)

Albania have amazing natur. :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Lukova*

The last seaside village on the Albanian Riviera is the village of Lukova, well known for its terraces of citrus and olives. Nearly 2 km further you will find the popular Bunec Beach with its beautiful stream of crystal-clear water flowing directly to the Ionian sea. South of Lukova and toward the Gulf of Kakome, there stretch several kilometers of gleaming white flint stones, a characteristic of the area. You also can find a number of underwater caves.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Buna river


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Testing out new german imports at the military airfield of Gjadër


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Piqeras


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Dhermi


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Castle of Gjirokastër


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Butrint


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Illyrian Apollonia,Fier.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

"Heroes of Nation" boulevard,Tirana.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarandë


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

View at city of Shkodër from "Rozafa" castle.


----------



## mali.it (May 16, 2009)

Kulla said:


>


??


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ what ??????










Kruje


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saint Mary church builded in 11th century


----------



## mali.it (May 16, 2009)

Kulla said:


> ^^ what ??????
> 
> Where is this building?


----------



## mali.it (May 16, 2009)

ok, I remember .... Saranda!!!


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lura touristic village


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fier


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Those ruins are enchanting, and that beach looks awesome.


----------



## mali.it (May 16, 2009)

Kulla said:


> Fier


:cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ thank you










Vlora


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Jalë


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Beach in southern riviera


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful the post #1904. Regards.*


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thank you










Pogradec


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shiroke


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

I was in Albania last summer , nice country , nice people, nice food , but sorry ur still not ready for accepting tourists ur board police is stolling money and lieing  , good luck to all potencial tourists  have fun


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Illyrian_Patriot said:


>


WOW i like this place !


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Llogara pass.Vlora


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

coolspooky said:


> I was in Albania last summer , nice country , nice people, nice food , but sorry ur still not ready for accepting tourists ur board police is stolling money and lieing  , good luck to all potencial tourists  have fun


Thats the 10 euro everyone got to pay it when entering Albania with car. They werent stealing unless you paid more ? and if so you could of reported them or simply not pay. It even says on the informationboards on the border shows exactly how much you need to pay and what to do when charged more. Sorry you thought they were stealing from you but its just normal.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Astonishingly beautiful indeed. Regards.*


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Patok, Laç District. Very scenic place.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlore


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

What a paradise!


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks










Shengjin


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Kruje


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Dhërmi beach,Vlora


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Jale


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

holy shit!

the beaches are impressive, the water so blue!!
the cities look nice aswell! never been in Albania, definately have to go there!


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

stevensp said:


> holy shit!
> 
> the beaches are impressive, the water so blue!!
> the cities look nice aswell! never been in Albania, definately have to go there!


Thank u and you are welcome in Albania.
-------------------------------------
Beach in Dhërmi,Vlora district










by jhoko


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Dinner in "Ksamil" islands,Sarandë district










by *jhoko*


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Gjirokaster


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Kulla said:


> Thats the 10 euro everyone got to pay it when entering Albania with car. They werent stealing unless you paid more ? and if so you could of reported them or simply not pay. It even says on the informationboards on the border shows exactly how much you need to pay and what to do when charged more. Sorry you thought they were stealing from you but its just normal.


ur totaly wrong my friend , i had to pay 50 €  hno:hno:hno:hno: . after i entered to albania i was to that city shkoder, i meet the police there and they didnt know english ... a man from street translated with hes bad english and they sad its totaly ok that i payed 50 € and i should bee happy cause its more usual .... :nuts: 10 € is nothing but for a touristic country thats really unneeded  , i sad ya its a nice country but touristic , far from that ...
BTW this year i plan to visit Saranda and Vlora  and if they want more than 10€ i will say them that im gonna to contact their ambasady in Zagreb


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

coolspooky said:


> ur totaly wrong my friend , i had to pay 50 €  hno:hno:hno:hno: . after i entered to albania i was to that city shkoder, i meet the police there and they didnt know english ... a man from street translated with hes bad english and they sad its totaly ok that i payed 50 € and i should bee happy cause its more usual .... :nuts: 10 € is nothing but for a touristic country thats really unneeded  , i sad ya its a nice country but touristic , far from that ...
> BTW this year i plan to visit Saranda and Vlora  and if they want more than 10€ i will say them that im gonna to contact their ambasady in Zagreb


Wow that is very weird indeed i never heard you had to pay 50 euro for something like that its to bad you didnt contact someone then corruption is big crime and if they toke your money for something uncalled for they needed to be thrown in jail sorry for your bad encounter with the police


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fier


----------



## ardenica (Aug 28, 2009)

Theth


----------



## ardenica (Aug 28, 2009)

Gjirokastra
by jhoko


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Kulla said:


> Wow that is very weird indeed i never heard you had to pay 50 euro for something like that its to bad you didnt contact someone then corruption is big crime and if they toke your money for something uncalled for they needed to be thrown in jail sorry for your bad encounter with the police


Don't believe him,he is an serb and he is lying.Not an single police in Albania will give you an penalty of 50 euro for no REASONS.


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)

Besides, you'd be really dumb to give someone *50 *euros upon entering a country lol

All the people I know that have paid bribes upon entering Albania were asked to give no more than 5 euros...and none of them were foreigners.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ah that explains a lot an Serb trying to scare off the tourists if he wants to do that he can simply show his ugly face in Albania and they will all run away  instead of making some stupid stories here online that is just low and pathetic


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlore port navy ships can be seen in background


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana airport


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Jal


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Borsh


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

River vjose


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Permet


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Road to jal


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Skanderbeg museum


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkoder


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice photos,thanks Kulla.


----------



## ardenica (Aug 28, 2009)

Lake Koman








by IzaAci


----------



## ardenica (Aug 28, 2009)

Mountains behind Dhermi
by rufux


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)

Vlora


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)

Berati


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)

Butrint


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)

Narta Lagoon


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)

Borsh


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)

Ksamil


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)

Rozafa Castle, Shkoder


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)

Ksamil


----------



## coolspooky (Dec 8, 2007)

Kulla said:


> Ah that explains a lot an Serb trying to scare off the tourists if he wants to do that he can simply show his ugly face in Albania and they will all run away  instead of making some stupid stories here online that is just low and pathetic


IM NOT SERB totaly not !!!!!  i dont scere that "PATETIC" NUMBER OF UR POTENCIONAL TOURISTS when i visited albania my group and me , we were the only real tourists there , beaches there are full of macedonians and kosovar ...... byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great aerials! Everything looks so pretty.


----------



## ardenica (Aug 28, 2009)

Apollonia
by idolcwb


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Berat


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

coolspooky said:


> IM NOT SERB totaly not !!!!!  i dont scere that "PATETIC" NUMBER OF UR POTENCIONAL TOURISTS when i visited albania my group and me , we were the only real tourists there , beaches there are full of macedonians and kosovar ...... byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Stop with the trolling around you troll first you are a Serb second you didnt visit Albania at all just lies third there were 2,5 million tourists in Albania in 2009 they expect that number to increase by another 20-30% this year byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pogradec


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shengjin


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkoder


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkoder


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## ardenica (Aug 28, 2009)

Theth








by Florian Babameto


----------



## ardenica (Aug 28, 2009)

Eduina Jaupi


----------



## ardenica (Aug 28, 2009)

Vjosa river by Alket Islami


----------



## Ermir (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Road to Elbasan


----------



## ardenica (Aug 28, 2009)

Church by lonmar


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Theth


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Beach near Himare


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love that little stone church. What a wonderful setting.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlore


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana Lake


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Region of Peshkopia (Eastern Albania)


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Sotira Waterfall (Gramsh District, Lower-Central Albania). They make bean pies in this region.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himare


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Palermo beach


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Jale


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Cliff in between Jale and Gjipe beach


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near ksamil


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Blloku area in Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fier


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Weird houses like this are popping up more often


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Selce


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot ..Kulla.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ofcourse ^^


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Dhermi


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Dhermi


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pic taken from Palas Hotel in Southern Albania


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

indeed a very nice country


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thank you 










Northern Albania


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

Northern Albania is the best place in albania


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Albinfo said:


> Northern Albania is the best place in albania


you must not have seen the albanian riviera  , thats whagt i undertsand from your post


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Nics pics Kulla


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thank you 










Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian Alps Northern part of the country


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Borsh


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Part of Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

In my opinion also a very nice city, but not much known in Europe (what a bitty).


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ yep










Llaman


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by shpiksi


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pic of one part of Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

The Albanian Alps are amazing! All in all, there is so much diversity here.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thank you :cheers:










On the outskirts of Vlore


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Juvenilja restaurant (been here several times not sure about the name though :dunno


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkoder


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fier


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Palma resort


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania


----------



## Jacques_Ven (Sep 15, 2010)

love the last pic


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks 










Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

The road that unites Albania with Kosova


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lake of Lure


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Lake of Lure is astonishingly beautiful. Regards.*


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Enkelena Lake


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Orikumi


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I really love that old bridge (from post #2263). It's a beautiful setting. :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW Impressive the pic of Enkelena Lake, I like it. Regards.*


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

^^

Thank u both.

Sarande


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The landscapes of Sarande are very nice and relaxing. Regards.*


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Hotel butrinti


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Borsh


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice aerial. I love how there is so much greenery right up to the edge of the beach. The beautiful Ionian sea.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> Nice aerial. I love how there is so much greenery right up to the edge of the beach. The beautiful Ionian sea.


True i hope they keep it up with that although i doubt it seen the amount of projects planned near the coast


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Qeparo


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlore


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Stunning aerial pic of Borsh and beautiful pic of Vlore. Regards.*


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks









Field near Pogradec


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Parts of the castle


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pulebardhe


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pema e thate


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Thethi


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

LLamani


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tropoje


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Thethi 










Canion of Erzeni river


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

kakome bay


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Dhermi is just fantastic.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Beach in Sarandë


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarande


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

jale


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Iliria beach


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Shkodra* / Skadar


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the pic


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That shot of the bridge at night is absolutely beautiful. :drool: 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

RolexAL said:


> Northern Alps



WOW!!!:cheers::nuts:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Before the match with BIH yesterday


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Undoubtedly great pics, great architecture. Regards.*


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank u Jan.:cheers:

......................

Ruins in Illyrian Apolonia,Fier region.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

From: jfoxx


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlore by Nikke


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlore by Nikke


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlore by Nikke


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian coast by ghaspalrus


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Source of the photos please or they would be deleted.


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> Source of the photos please or they would be deleted.


What the fu*k do you want? Get out of here, no one in other threads write's sources. 

Beautiful photos guys, thanks alot, just continue!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

So I deleted all the pics on this page that were not properly credited. Credit the pictures, provide a direct source or the name of the photographer.

I suspended the fool that posted above me for 35 days. I'm serious. Thanks for your cooperation


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lezhe by David&Bonnie


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himare by Jagogen


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pic was taken near Shengjin by meezoid


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by KingGenti


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

"Bjeshkët e Nëmuna" by dele


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kosovaar said:


> What the fu*k do you want? Get out of here, no one in other threads write's sources.
> 
> Beautiful photos guys, thanks alot, just continue!


You are lucky that Ni3l5 caught this before me and that you only got a 35 day brig, I would have banned you forever for swearing in this forum.


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Petrela










© Vasken Spiru


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Augustus was here, Apolonia 44 BC










© Vasken Spiru


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Mother Albania, Tirane










www.AlbaniaGuide.Info


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Llaman










© Godo Godaj


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Vlore










Godo Godaj


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

South Albania










Godo Godaj


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by King Genti


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by der beamte


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pogradec by grupi armiqsor


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by blackcharlie


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Durres by blackcharlie


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil by blackcharlie


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlore by blackcharlie


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodra by blackcharlie


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Vlore by blackcharlie


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Orikum by erionst


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fier by Fieraku


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fier by Fieraku


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fier by Fieraku


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Albania has nice places!


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thank you










Lushnje by rickgurri


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by rickgurri


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Gorgeous beach and street scenes. Just amazed by the quality of those beaches. Stunning! :cheers2:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks :cheers:











Bajram Curri by Alket


----------



## Hepec (Feb 25, 2005)

Just beautiful!! Breathtaking.. Thank you Kulla for showings us Albanian riviera. I wonder how much would it cost tog there on vacation compared to Croatia-cause Croatia gets expensive during summers.


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Very mediterrean places


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

^^

Thank u.

..............

Old church in Berat.











Photo by:Berat in Unesco


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by chris vdb


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Gjirokaster by chris vdb


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ali Pasha castle


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Stunning image the last post, incredible. Regards.*


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks 










Southern Albania 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tiran...202416&set=a.207766717416.131017.128253052416


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tiran...332416&set=a.143964242416.106678.128253052416


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shark beach 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...447416&set=a.145660247416.107841.128253052416


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera

http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?...6087416&set=a.128291897416.98488.128253052416


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

"Dëshmorët e Kombit" by Jesús a Secas


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Bunec


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodra lake by hsasta


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Albanian Alps


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Thethi










By WHL Travel


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ thank you, amaizing pictures guys


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Beach in Vlore by rolexal


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Jale by redi prifti


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by outdooralbania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by Baerlinerber


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Apolonia by Fieraku


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Not trying to be biased because I'm Albanian but damn we have one hell of a beautiful country. Amazing alps, breathtaking beaches, sexy girls...what more do you want from life


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

alb_trc said:


> Not trying to be biased because I'm Albanian but damn we have one hell of a beautiful country. Amazing alps, breathtaking beaches, sexy girls...what more do you want from life


:yes:..


----------



## alb0zfinest (Nov 11, 2010)

alb_trc said:


> Not trying to be biased because I'm Albanian but damn we have one hell of a beautiful country. Amazing alps, breathtaking beaches, sexy girls...what more do you want from life



rite u r. especially the girls. but who doesnt love the astounding beaches nd mountians?


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Jale beach by vini007


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by OoSASHYoO


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Bunec by vini007


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Butrint by vini007


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana










by Aleon


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana










By Aleon


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## alb0zfinest (Nov 11, 2010)

i hope the gov't develops some cind of plan to preserve (save) the beaches bcuz it would b a shame 4 them to become like the one in durres. I hope they copy some cind of technique from Greece bcuz even though Greece gets about 20m tourists each year the beaches r still crystal clear nd after all these years still look like they've never been touched


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Plazhi ne Durres eshte i ndyt po prap se prap arrite te beje me shume $ se sa per shembuj jugu nga turistet


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

alb_trc said:


> Koman Lake


..


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

alb_trc said:


> Catholic church Tirana


..


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by TheAlbanians


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

By Dhermibeach


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tiesto @ Dhermi


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Himara


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Himara


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Himara


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Dhermi


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

The town of Pogradec










By: Rickgurri


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Another picture from Pogradec


----------



## alb0zfinest (Nov 11, 2010)

Kulla said:


> ^^ Plazhi ne Durres eshte i ndyt po prap se prap arrite te beje me shume $ se sa per shembuj jugu nga turistet


yea i hope they stay there so they dont dirty the other beaches


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Part of the Lord Byron trail










By ukinalbania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Edmond Bozhano


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Edmond Bozhano


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Edmond Bozhano


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Berat










By: Maciej


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by counterdem


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by counterdem


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Radhime by counterdem


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Edmond Bozhano


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Near Tropoja 










By Albanian Trip


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Saranda










By Albanian Trip


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Razem


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Osum


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by Kat Rybnik


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Dhermi by Kat Rybnik


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Dhermi by Kat Rybnik


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Sazan by Kat Rybnik


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Kat Rybnik


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Gjirokastra by Kat Rybnik


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Blue eye spring by Kat Rybnik


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Berati


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Berat


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Gjirokastra


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Saranda


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by samisakari


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

edit...


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodra by Nisa Ikqi


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by DriniS


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Gjirokastra by Kat Rybnik


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodra by jared moran


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodra by jared moran


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Kulla,thank u very much for all the beautiful photos your are posting here.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Your welcome :cheers:










Shkodra by erbensu


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Tom Robbins


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Tom Robbens


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Rares Galan


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Finally 200,000 views :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Saranda by Roomman


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana by Bujar


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Drilon by alb_trc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Bledi Xhafa


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana by sonja


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by rolexal


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I can only see two.


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

south Albania










by iglipustina


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

by iglipustina


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

south Albania










by iglipustina


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Tirane










by iglipustina


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Rruga Lëshicë-Badëlonjë










by Anesti Jance


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

south albania










by borockalliu


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

south albania










by borockalliu


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Most are reposts hno:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania by James Woodin


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fier by Fieraku


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Kulla said:


> ^^ Most are reposts hno:


so what? do you want me to waste my time looking through all #2791 post? Don't think thats ganna happen.


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Arben_ said:


> so what? do you want me to waste my time looking through all #2791 post? Don't think thats ganna happen.


No but we try to post recent photos here. Anyways you are free to do whatever you want.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Arben_ said:


> so what? do you want me to waste my time looking through all #2791 post? Don't think thats ganna happen.


Been honest i dont really care about your time, but make sure to post updated pictures or dont post any at all. You can find (new) updated pics at the albanian forum under the pictures thread.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Elbasan by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Korce by Drsoto27


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Kodiak23


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Golem by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Golem by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

View on Ksamil by Cervusvir


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

View on Saranda by Cervusvir


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

C&P Shopping center in Tirana by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Illyrian city of Bylis


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Kulla said:


> Been honest i dont really care about your time, but make sure to post updated pictures or dont post any at all. You can find (new) updated pics at the albanian forum under the pictures thread.


 are you a mod? I didn't think so...


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

and don't EVER tell me what to do, at lest I am from Albania, you are not even from Albania.


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

tabele rrugore n'erlysa










by bjezhani (lushi)


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Lower Kir valley










by Tomas K☼h☼ut


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Mosque in Ura e Shtrenjtë













by Tomas K☼h☼ut


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Komani lake










by Tomas K☼h☼ut


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Valbona valley










by Tomas K☼h☼ut


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Perëndimi në majat e Zhaboreve










by saturn07


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Maja e Brijasit










by saturn07


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Drinos Wave










by qfwfq-2


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Bulcar









by qfwfq-2


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

lol










by qfwfq-2


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Devoll silhouettes










by qfwfq-2


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Arben_ said:


> and don't EVER tell me what to do, at lest I am from Albania, you are not even from Albania.


Yeah i am from Mars, :nuts: but this is exactly the kind of answer i expected from a child like you.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Arben,shut up pls.


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

then STOP replying to me, its simple. mind your business and post your pix  THANKS :colgate:


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Valbona 2010 ( Bora)









by Ditjoni


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

in Tropojë, Albania










by Ditjoni


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Valbona Valley National Park










by Ditjoni


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Valbona Valley National Park










by Ditjoni


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Valbona Valley National Park










by GzimiH


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Part of Durres by Roomman


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Mali i Dhëmbelit










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Mali i Dhëmbelit










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Mali i Dhëmbelit	










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Mali i Dhëmbelit	










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Mali i Dhëmbelit










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Mali i Dhëmbelit










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Mali i Dhëmbelit	










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Liqenas










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Prespës










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Prespës










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

zvezdë










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

south of Korce










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

south of korce










by Szymek


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nice photos guys! Love that sea kayaking pic!


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

Shqiptario said:


> Berat


I´m really AMAZED by Albania, never thought the country was this beautiful, I especially like this little town Berat...

I have one question, how come thera are so many orthodox churches in Albania?


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

-nixon- said:


> I´m really AMAZED by Albania, never thought the country was this beautiful, I especially like this little town Berat...


Thnx.Berat is 2500 years old town and also part of UNESCO world heritage.




-nixon- said:


> I have one question, how come thera are so many orthodox churches in Albania?


Albania have been under Byzantium.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Castle of the Arbans..Berat.










Photo by:Berati në Unesko


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Inside one of the oldest church in Berat.Church of Onufër.










Photo by:Berati në Unesko


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

The peak of "Shkëlzen"..northern Albanian alps










By:Visit Albania


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Thethi valley..Shkodër-north west Albania.










By:Visit Albania


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Butrint-Sarandë..southern Albania.










By:ALBANIAN TRIP


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Ksamil










by Rumpelstiltskin


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Berat










Jim G H


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Berat










by Jim G H


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Berat










by Jim G H


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Komani Lake










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Kukes










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

jondeate said:


> Where is Albania located?


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

jondeate said:


> Where is Albania located?


:nuts::nuts:


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

east of Peshkëpi










by Szymek


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Saranda










by Rumpelstiltskin


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Arben_ said:


> east of Peshkëpi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cfare kuptimi ka kjo foto? Me vjen keq te them por ke shije mjaft te keqe dhe ne fotot e tjera qe ke vene. Dhe me larte ke nje me karrige druri, pa lidhje fare.


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana, Albania


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Rally Albania overlooking Tirana


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Lezhe, Albania










By: Lezha group


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Torre of Durres










By Kaloresi


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

The sword of Skenderbeg (Albanian National Hero) in the museum of Kruja










By Kaloresi


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Part of "The National Highway", that links the two Albanian Republics of Kosovo and Albania










By Gema


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

City of Shkodra










By Shkimak


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Road in Shkoder










By Shkimak


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Church in Shkoder










By Shkimak


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Road in Shkoder










By Shkimak


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana










By blackcharliepho


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Streets of Tirana










By blackcharlieepho


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Mother Albania - Tirana










by blackcharliepho


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

View of Tirana from the Martyr's cemetary










by blackcharliepho


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

The small town of Pogradec










by blackcharlie


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

alb_trc said:


> Cfare kuptimi ka kjo foto? Me vjen keq te them por ke shije mjaft te keqe dhe ne fotot e tjera qe ke vene. Dhe me larte ke nje me karrige druri, pa lidhje fare.


hahaha, its oil coming out of the ground naturally. come on, the pictures are not that bad, its not like I am posting pictures of the garbage all over Tirana.so stop complaining.


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

saranda










by Liz Rawlinson


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Gjirokastra	-- view from the castle










by Mykel Board


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Gjirokastra castle, another view from below










by Mykel Board


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Durres










by Jan Škvára


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

berat










by Yuri Barron


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Venetian castle in Butrint-Sarandë.











by Klimkiewicz


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Near touristic village of Borsh..Vlora country.










by Klimkiewicz


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Venetian tower in Durrës city.










by Klimkiewicz


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

berat











by Claude


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Maja e Çikës










by Claude


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

berat










by Claude


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Thomas Mulchi


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Thomas Mulchi


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lezhe by alb trc


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Arben_ said:


> berat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers: 

Very nice Albanian-Orthodox church, Berat city is amazing with his old cultur.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

(Blue-Blue) by alb trc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Ilirkondakciu


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by roomman


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

_Sumadija said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Very nice Albanian-Orthodox church, Berat city is amazing with his old cultur.



Thanks, I like it too, Its one of my favorite little cities.


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Butrintit










by GDeregowski


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Gjirokaster










by GDeregowski


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

inside the blue eye










GDeregowski


----------



## _Sumadija (Nov 30, 2010)

Arben_ said:


> Thanks, I like it too, Its one of my favorite little cities.


one of my favorite citys in Albania too.  Are you albanian-orthodox?


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Guys please keep the off topic related comments for (pm) thanks 










Saranda by Huti


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

building in Tirane









by GDeregowski


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

love the details










by GDeregowski


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

on top of a church,in Tirana.










by GDeregowski


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

_Sumadija said:


> one of my favorite citys in Albania too.  Are you albanian-orthodox?


Stop it,you provocator.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Ilirkondakciu


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Rozafa










by hOMER


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

anyone know if ^^ lights up at night?


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Jale










by hOMER


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Himare










by hOMER


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Sarande 










by hOMER


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Valbona










by Kathy


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Valbona










by Kathy


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Valbona









by Kathy


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Ilirkondakciu


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

I have to admit that your country is very beautiful according to these images (I have never been to Albania) :cheers: Greetings from Serbia


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lin village by RolexAL


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

^^

Very lucky persons. Such great place to live :cheers:



Arben_ said:


> Sarande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome sea color :bow:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thank you so much for your kind words :cheers:












Mount Tomorr by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lake Lures by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

In between Dhermi-Vlore by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lezha by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lezha by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fields near Korce by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Vlora by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil By Alla Simacheva


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Road in between Saranda, and Vlore. The Ionian sea can be seen in the background.By Alla Simacheva


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Golem by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lezha by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Butrint by mcyellen75


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Porto Palermo by Rufux


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by RolexAL


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Another night of partying in Vlora


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

East of Tirana










By Alket Islami


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Valbona










By Alket Islami


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

I put up 100 pictures and you pervs concentrate on the titties!


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana










By Edi H


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Drymades


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Drymades


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Adriatic Sea


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Orikum by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lin village by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

alb_trc said:


> I put up 100 pictures and you pervs concentrate on the titties!


:lol::lol: I liked the left one better


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Edi_H


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*3000th post * :banana::cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Pogradec by Alb_trc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Pogradec by Alb_trc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Hotel near Pogradec by Alb_trc


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

"Hidden" beach.Vlorë country.










Photo by:Welcome to Albania


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Sarande by night.










Photo by:Welcome to Albania


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Mountainous lake in northern Albanian alps.Bajram Curri district.










Photo by:Albania Guide


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Berat










by Albania Mypassion


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Berat









by Albania Mypassion


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Party on the beach

Dhermi, Albania










BY: Havana Lovers


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Valbone, Albania


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

National park of Thethi..Location:Northern Albania.



















Photos by:Andree en Albanie


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Three more from Thethi national park.




























Photos by:Andree en Albanie


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Some more photos from Thethi national park.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

by:Thethi guide


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Aaronszepesi


----------



## OriginalEuropean (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh the potential this country has. 

The most beautiful in the balkans.

:cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ :cheers:










One more of Durres by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Drilon by ardiphoto2009


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By abab2


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Drymades by puntypix


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Snow in Durres by Arbenit


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Gjirokaster










By David


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Fortress of Gjirokastra










By David


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Old House in Korca










By David


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

House in Korca










By David


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Another house in Korca










By David


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Towards the Adriatic










By David


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Korca


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

By David


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Korca










By David


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Durres-Morine Highway - Central Albania










By David


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Butrint










by Rumpelstiltskin


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

Berat










by Ardi Kule


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana










By Almir Kulla


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Albania rocks!


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank You


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana










By Merlindino


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

alb_trc said:


> Durres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know what building that is U/C in the background ??


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Flagship Center - Durres










By: Ilir Kondakciu


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Kulla said:


> Do you know what building that is U/C in the background ??


Not sure.


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Live Music in Tirana on a Wednesday night


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Local Bar in Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Koman by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fierza by RolexAL


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Berat










By: Pedro Coelhas


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Gjirokaster by tutti frutti


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Orikum by RolexAL


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Road to Orikum










By: Ardi Kule


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

White-House Night Club - Tirana










By: Ardi Kule


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana










By: Ardi Kule


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

St. Stephen's Cathedral - Shkoder










By: Almametovic


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

The great Albanian nun Mother Theresa's poster in Shkoder










By: Almametovic


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

On top of the Rozafa Castle - Shkoder










By: Almametovic


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Overlooking the city of Shkoder from the Rozafa Castle










By: Almametovic


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Mother Theresa International Airport in Tirana





















By: Eliza20


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Entering the city of Durres










By: Eliza20


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Highway to Kukes










By: Kaloresi


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by IlirKondakciu


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Thethi


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Frederik Shopen Memorial in Tirana










By: mmateva


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Streets of Tirana










By: mmateva


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Statue in Tirana of one of the great Albanian warriors who was also the chief commander of the Kosova Liberation Army against the Serbian forces.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Kruja by Grupi Armiqsor


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

A small statue of the great Albanian nun Mother Theresa in a church in Tirana










By: Davidpronk


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Nature near Kruje by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Nature near Kruje by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Kepi i Rodonit by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Kalaja e Rodonit by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian alps by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Butrint by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Koman by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by RolexAL


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Saranda










By: Jennilou


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Ruins in the center of Saranda










By: Dmac


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Having a beer in Tirana










By: Dmac


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Entering the city of Shkodra










By: Alexander Zytkov


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Durres, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Durres, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Durres, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Durres, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Durres, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Durres, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Rooftop Bar
Tirana, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Rooftop Bar/Restaurant
Tirana, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

The previous bar is located on top of this building
Tirana, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

People on the public transit bus
Tirana, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

They have some of the best beer here and a lot of different brands and tastes
Tirana, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Kids playing in neighborhoods in the outskirts of Tirana, towards the exit of the city










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

The city of Kruje, Albania










by: alexwashko


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Live music @ Charles Bar in Tirana










by: roberto berna


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Near Buzmadhe


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Saranda










by: christare


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Castle of Gjirokaster










by: klimkiewicz


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Pogradec, Albania










by: kalajawm


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Ardenica Monastery










by: kalajawm


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Village of Dardha near the city of Korce










by: nkotonika


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Gjirokaster, Albania










by: imogenx


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Gjirokaster, Albania










by: imogenx


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Vlore, Albania










by: besiani


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana, Albania










by: dritan


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Beach Bar in Drymades, Albania










by: klajd


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Drymades, Albania










by: klajd


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Drymades, Albania










by: klajd


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Dhermi, Albania










by: havana fans


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Dhermi, Albania










by: havana fans


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Nice pics :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Gjiri i Kakomesë,Sarandë. by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Butrint by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Dhermi by Ardi Kule


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Dhermi by Ardi Kule


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ngjipe :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian Alps by RolexAL


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Ready for an Albanian espresso? Honestly no other place makes it as good as in Albania.










by: Blendi Salaj


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Llogara
Where the mountains dive straight into the Ionian Sea










by: Blendi Salaj


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Dhermi, Albania










by: Blendi Salaj


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

How would you like a whole beach to yourself?










by: Blendi Salaj


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

by: Blendi Salaj


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Dhermi, Albania










by: Blendi Salaj


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Dhermi










by: Blendi Salaj


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Vlore, Albania










by: jagogen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Saranda, Albania










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Saranda, Albania










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Vlore, Albania










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Ksamil, Albania










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Road to Shengjin Beach










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Islands of Ksamil










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Himara, Albania










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Himara, Albania










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Butrint, Albania










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Tirana International Airport Mother Theresa










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Saranda, Albania










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Saranda, Albania










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Butrint, Albania










by: jogagen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Osumi Canyons










by: skrapar corovoda


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Osumi Canyons










by: Skrapar Corovoda


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

alb_trc said:


> Saranda, Albania
> 
> 
> 
> ...





alb_trc said:


> Vlore, Albania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pics :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Jalë By United Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Llaman beach by rolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by Jagogen


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Berat










by: David Humble


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Gjirokaster










by: David Humble


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Gjirokaster










by: david humble


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Old Bridge near Benja Village










by: david humble


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

View from Benja village










by: david humble


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Near Benja village










by: david humble


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Near Permet










by: david humble


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Elbasan










by: David humble


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiking from Valbona to Thethi










by: journey to valbona


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Waterfall in Theth










by: journey to valbona


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Church in Theth










by: jorney to valbona


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiking in Valbona










by: journey to valbona


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Koman Lake










by: journey to valbona


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiking from Valbona to Theth










by: jorneytovalbona


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

View of Valbona










by: journeytovalbona


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Albanian South Coast










by: bayerlienber


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Albanian South Coast










by: bayerlinerber


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Durres










by: bayerlinerber


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Zagori Region










by: marymal


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Zagori region










by: marymal


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Butrint










by: marymal


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Albanian South Coast










by: lieve04


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Albanian South Coast










by: lieve04


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

St. Mary's Church
Permet, Albania










by: lieve04


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Village on the way to Korca










by: lieve04


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Skenderbeg standing strong over Kruja










by:lieve04


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Valbona










by:lieve04


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Valbona










by: lieve04


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Kruja, Albania - Old town










by:lieve04


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Nightlife in Tirana
@ Doberman Club













































by: DobermanClub


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Nice :naughty::naughty:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by AL-KS


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by Jagogen


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himara by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himara by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Blue Blue - Dhermi


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Llaman beach by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shark Beach :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by Kippleization


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by Kippleization


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by Kippleization


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by Kippleization


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Jezerca










by: shbapashtriku


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Valbone










by: dajaloma


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Valbone










by: dajaloma


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Valbone










by: dajaloma


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Shkoder










by: ido


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fier by Fieraku


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by samenopweg


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Fieraku


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora council by net_efekt


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Been a while since I've checked this thread. Great to so many fantastic new photos here. Just _love_ the natural beauty of this coastline. Hope it will be preserved in the future.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks 










Albanian riviera by Jarda broz


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Korce


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkembi i kavajes


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Sunset at Albanian riviera by Natyre


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkoder by Tom Robbins


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Perfect example of the Albanian tolerance. Catholic church to the left orthodox church in the middle and a mosque on the right.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Great photos brother.Keep up the good work.kay:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Ska perse :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Mejtim


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

"Skanderbeg" mount. by jagogenc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

"Skanderbeg" mount. by jagogenc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian Alps


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian Alps


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lurë,Dibër.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lurë,Dibër.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by jagogenc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by Jagogenc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by Jagogenc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres Albanian navy ship can be seen in bg, by Jagogenc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian nature by Jagogenc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Beach near Himare by Jagogenc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Nature in Southern Albania by Jagogenc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Andi Agaraj


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

sikur e rinovuan para 1 muaj kete ? ^^ 

pune cilesore .. pfff


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Illyrian_Patriot said:


> *sikur e rinovuan para 1 muaj kete ?* ^^
> 
> pune cilesore .. pfff


Po:nuts: Shikoje ne cfare gjendje gjinet tash.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by Andi Agaraj


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by Jagogen


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by Jagogen


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himare by Jagogen


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

(Chilling) @ Rogner Hotel


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himare


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himare


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himare


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himare


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

edit...


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ionian coast by Discover Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ionian coast by discover Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ionian coast by discover Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ionian coast by Discover Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ionian coast by Discover Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ionian coast by Discover Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ionian coast by Discover Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ionian coast.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Vlore by Jagogenc.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by Jagogenc.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Vlore by Jagogenc.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil by Jagogenc.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Sunset on Sazan island by Jagogenc.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkoder by Terenc Pepa.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkoder by Terenc Pepa.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by Jagogenc.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Azurre beach by Jagogenc.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil by Jagogenc.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near the city of Vlore by drsoto27


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Golem.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by Andi Agaraj.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

One of the Ksamil islands by Jagogenc.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himara


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Gjirokastra by Kat.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Kat.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Ksamil Islands,Sarandë.Southern Albania









By:
Discover Albania


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^^^^^
:shocked: Simply *AMAZING*! 
You really can't tell the difference between the Albanian sea coast and any Greek island. Also the buildings seem to be in a great shape. 

I will definitely visit Albania in the near future. :cheers:


----------



## Arben_ (Sep 6, 2010)

FB










Këlcyr


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 20, 2010)

very nice pics


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ :cheers:










Part of Durres.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tropical beach in Durres.


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

Berat


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry guys, all photos have to be accompanied with *direct links *to the orginal sources from now on.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

http://www.akt.gov.al/info/shoqat.php?lang=1


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

edit..


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/genithebest/5025122911/in/[email protected]


Elbasan by genithebest


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

White Drin










by Hajri Badalli


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3619163571/

Karaburun by ChR1sTare.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3619142695/

Krorez beach by ChR1sTare.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3619116675/


Albanian Riviera by ChR1sTare.


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

The way up to Dajti Mountains, Tirana.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Kukes by Edi_H


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

Tirana, Albania.










By: Erlis Jacellari


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

By: RolexAL


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

By: RolexAL


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

By: RolexAL


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

By: RolexAL


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

Pogradec, Albania










By: RolexAL


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

Fier 










By: Fieraku


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania by RolexAL


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

Razem, Shkoder










By: RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ionian coast by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ionian coast by discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fierza lake by discover Albania.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Great photos brother.Thnx for posting them.:cheers:.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Ofcourse brother. :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Sazan island by Visar_G


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ionian coast by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ionian coast by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Rodon Cape by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Joni by Rolexal.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Joni by Rolexal.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Radhime.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
lots of wonderful photos on this thread....thanks.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Albania is extremely beautiful. Beautiful beaches, mountains and historic heritage...
I can't wait go to southern coast of Albania this year.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Linguine said:


> ^^
> lots of wonderful photos on this thread....thanks.


Its my pleasure. Thank you for viewing this thread.:cheers:




Rombi said:


> Albania is extremely beautiful. Beautiful beaches, mountains and historic heritage...
> I can't wait go to southern coast of Albania this year.


Thank you for your kind words. Hope you have a wonderfull and pleasant stay here. Make sure you keep us posted how it was for you.:cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Rolexal.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Saranda.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil islands.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodra by K.Lumci.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Another one of Shkoder by K.Lumci.


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Tirana, Albania. *


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Beach in Vlore by KimmmC.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Clear blue water in southern Albania By KimmmC.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by KimmmC.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Southern Albania by KimmmC.


----------



## al04life (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKm9a2fomx4


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana By Troels Roland


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Troels Roland.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Troels Roland.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Laura-L.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Kulla said:


> Southern Albania by KimmmC.



Oh mother! Now we have about 5 C degrees in Gdynia. I wanna be there^^


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

nice pics from a nice country 

Thank you


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks guys. :cheers:










Liqeni i Ohrit By Amarildo Topi


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Kulla,rrofsh vella.:cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

didn't know Albania was so beautiful. How do I get to Vlore? I'm coming from Poland.

I'm planning a beach vacation maybe in Albania or Montenegro.Thanks


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

RolexAL said:


> Kulla,rrofsh vella.:cheers:


:cheers::cheers:



Urbanista1 said:


> didn't know Albania was so beautiful. *How do I get to Vlore?* I'm coming from Poland.
> 
> I'm planning a beach vacation maybe in Albania or Montenegro.Thanks



From which place are you planning to travel to Vlore??


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Vlora.


----------



## Kosovaar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Tirana, Albania *


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Edi_H.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Gjipe


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by matthew_reames


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by matthew_reames


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Front page of an tourist information book about Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Orikum by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Orikum by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Orikum by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Near Orikum by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by matthew_reames


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ioanian coast by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ioanian coast by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ioanian coast by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ioanian coast by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Beach in Durres.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ioanian coast by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ioanian coast by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ioanian coast by Discover Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania by Rolexal.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania by Rolexal.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Valbona valley by Rolexal.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Valbona valley by Rolexal.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Thethi by Rolexal.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ura e Mesit,Shkodër by Rolexal.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Photos in this topic are not being credited properly.

Please take a look at this sticky on how to do so [Flickr]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317661

This is exactly the reason why Flickr blocked Skyscrapercity this week. Please credit properly, or your photos will be removed. Thanks in advance


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Skutarian is an member here so it was ok to use his pictures. I can quote him if you like me to and post them here like that, but i will make sure i will post flickr pictures using that in the future.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora Albania by Cool CAS, on Flickr


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Kulla said:


> Thethi by Rolexal.


Paradise


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Great Albania by mcyellen75, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Butrint Venetian cannon by Gregory Ratcliffe, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ngjipe by TROYanPunk, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Now it's open! by Klksn, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by Ionian Sea, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Walking east from Dunishes by journeytovalbona, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

People Asked Why We Wanted to go to Albania... by spdl_n1, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

IMG_0069 by SANI GZ, on Flickr


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

albania by albe!, on Flickr


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

Albania! I was there in 2010 but only at Ohrid Lake. This summer I'll try to see more places 

I'd also like you to visit my photo thread about Ohrid - it's link below


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ I will do that thanks.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Night [2] by Flogert, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pogradeci by Juli Kanini, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shore Fishing by Juli Kanini, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana me flamur by Kushtrim Krasniqi, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

tropical beach in saranda by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

view from the Gjirokaster-Permeti road by nipitiri123, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Church of St. Nicholas, Selcë, Albania by David&Bonnie, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Afternoon View of Lëpushë Valley & the Accursed Mountains, Albania by David&Bonnie, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Small naval base by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

kalaja by ArbriSh, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Birds' Eye View, Berat by chrisuebe, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

King Zog's View by chrisuebe, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Zog's palace by chrisuebe, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

DSC_2060 by davidi_D, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

golem albania by freelancer74, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

IMG_2238 by Oxford Andy, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

IMG_2324 by Oxford Andy, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

IMG_2257 by Oxford Andy, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Alket Islami.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Alket Islami.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlorë by greg.kristo, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Untitled by ©Vasken Spiru(no watermark prints available 4you), on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Kavajë by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Kavajë by RolexAL.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Kulla,thnx a lot for posting here.

:cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ :cheers:










Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himare by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Beach in southern Albania by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Fier by Arben Alliaj


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Inside the wave at beach in Albania by Juli Kanini, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Drymades Beach by Juli Kanini, on Flickr


----------



## al04life (Nov 22, 2010)

Kulla said:


> Beach in southern Albania by RolexAL.


amazing :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Dajti Sunset 2007 by TimBrook, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
very nice, good work *Kulla*kay:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thank you,but the picture isnt mine. I just posted it.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Frammenti d'estate by mirjan (con la n), on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Havana beach.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Havana beach.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Sunset On Sarandë by Bricheno, on Flickr


----------



## albanianmodel1 (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deL5jFk_0mo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deL5jFk_0mo










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deL5jFk_0mo

























































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deL5jFk_0mo


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

^^

WTF?


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Can a moderator delete that ugly girls pictures? She is scaring away potential tourists with her uglyness.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Beach, Durrës by etnik b.photography©, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

"Tropical" resort, Durrës by etnik b.photography©, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

View to Thethi, from the Pass, Albania by David&Bonnie, on Flickr


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice pics. 

But as for your avatar picture, I detest you.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

jal bay by freelancer74, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania Landscape #2 by The $hooter, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

miau said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> But as for your avatar picture, *I detest you*.



Cry me a river.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania by LeHu, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

my private bunker by Buzia, on Flickr


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Kulla said:


> Cry me a river.


No thanks. :tongue3:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics....especially # 3945...thanks for sharing.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Lovely nature ...


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

^^

+100


----------



## tonylondon (Jul 1, 2011)

what a lovely sea ionnian and adriatic sea for a small country beautifu


----------



## tonylondon (Jul 1, 2011)

is lovely nature in albania I have been to saranda, gjirokaster and berat. Planning to go again hopefully if things go to plan


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Durres Adriatic Coastline


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Tirana , the capital


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

The ruins of the theatre of ancient Oricum (Orikum , Vlore)


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Archaelogical sites of Albania Map


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Roman Epoque Statue in Apollonia


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Llogara Pass (National Park) Stunning View


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Passing Mount Llogara


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

The village of Dardha , in the region of Korca 








Visit Korca Region 
[URL="http://www.visit-korca.com]http://www.visit-korca.com/site/index.php[/URL]


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

"Pasqyrat"/"Mirrors" beach by RolexAL


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

"Pema e Thatë" by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

"Pema e Thatë" by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by RolexAL.


----------



## albanian01 (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM4eiRqzLBE


----------



## albanian01 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Northern Albania by Kinggenti.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice aerial shots....kay:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Theth August trip5 by fluckduffy, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

2011_Albania--234.jpg by Roger_Graham, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Dhermi (AL) by andnaita, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himare (AL) by andnaita, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Kanionet e Osumit by Flogert, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Arbenit


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Fieraku


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Mirror by Rilind Hoxha, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

The Xhype Canyon by Rilind Hoxha, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

4000th posts. :cheers:


----------



## StevenNL (Mar 18, 2010)

Thethi, majestic.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

ION SEA ALBANIA - JALI 2011 by ekss muçiqi, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

ION SEA ALBANIA - JALI 2011 by ekss muçiqi, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian mountain flag by gjino production, on Flickr


----------



## tonylondon (Jul 1, 2011)

*proud of you KULLA < ALBANIA IS A BEAUTY>*

lovely photos as allways, thanks very much indeed


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thank you for viewing this thread. :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Arbenit.


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Kulla said:


> Tirana by Arbenit.


^^ What is the age of the Pink building above?


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ I am not to sure, but I think it was built somewhere in 2003. So around 8 years now.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durrës, Albania 2011 by Катя, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great updates....love the pics on post # 4002 & 4003.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thank you. :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Elbasan by night by MatHelium, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

U tell me  by blerta0235, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

La nouvelle plage de Vlora (vue depuis notre balcon) by vince_gael, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

LA carte postale by vince_gael, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodra by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda Beach by Jennilou & Jeff Grace, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Jennilou & Jeff Grace, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

edit......


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Dhermia, Albania by Asdren, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by RolexAL.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Dhermi.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Gjirokastra by fijubriju.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Thethi by Thethi Guide, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Kruja by Rene1234.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Jal, Albania by rozafa2010, on Flickr


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

granzka :https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-hVQLBkgUMhU/TlKwg5QsHMI/AAAAAAAAEyo/yp7MW9lc2WM/s720/P1020667.JPG


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by FijuBriju.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kulla said:


> Thethi by Thethi Guide, on Flickr


It looks nice


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone have the pest control number for the guy above me? :crazy:










Tirana by RolexAL.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kulla said:


> Does anyone have the pest control number for the guy above me? :crazy:


he is only praising your photo.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Not really. He was one of them trolls that got the threads closed. Besides that I couldnt care less about his opinion.










Albanian riviera by Mr.Albalover.


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Great photos brother.

:cheers:


----------



## Pejoni (Aug 4, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> he is only praising your photo.


Doesnt make him less of a douche posting with a provocative signature.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by Mr.Albalover


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Countryfield by Mr.Albalover.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Mr.Albalover.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

.........


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Borsh by Mr.Albalover.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Saranda* by Mr.Albalover.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Shengjin* by Alket.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Orikum* by Alket.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Durres* by Alket.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Bishti I Pallës* by Alket.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Vlora* by Alket.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Vlora* by Alket.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Vlora* by Alket.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Vlora* by Alket.


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

mods please remove the ,,kosova is albania,, tag and others that are nationalist


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Vlora* by Alket.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Vlora* by Alket.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Vlora *by Alket.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Liqenet e Lures* by Alket.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Somewhere along the coast by Alket.


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ Shengjini


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

*Valbonë *









by Janny








by Janny








by Janny


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ One photo per post.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Osumi by Alket.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania-7 by polrijnders, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Lana River - Tirana









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...520Tirane%252034%2520-%2520Lana%2520River.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Views of Tirana









https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...irane%252036%2520-%2520Skytower%2520Views.jpg


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

hi, i'm from northern Italy and i'm truly amazed by the beauty of your country, so diverse, lightful, whit a wonderful, wild nature and still so intact and unviolated...keep on this way, Albania!!:cheers1:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Orthodox Church in Durres








https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...Drac%252022%2520-%2520Orthodox%2520Church.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...Drac%252025%2520-%2520Orthodox%2520Church.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Some new building in Durres








https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAYEY/Fh4RdIO60d8/s912/Durres-Drac%252030.jpg


----------



## StevenNL (Mar 18, 2010)

schlekenzikatzenburg said:


> hi, i'm from northern Italy and i'm truly amazed by the beauty of your country, so diverse, lightful, whit a wonderful, wild nature and still so intact and unviolated...keep on this way, Albania!!:cheers1:


Thanks for the kind comments. Our countries have had historically a close relationship for a while now(with some ups and down but generally respective). I also want to take a trip to Italy. It would be nice to see some historic Italian cities. I haven't had the chance to visit there yet, maybe next year. :cheers:


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

you'll be welcome ! it seems to me that your economic progresses in the last decade have been very impressive, my hope is that you can go on this way in order to improve our already excelllent relationship... I think tourism for you could be a great deal, your country has all that needs for that :cheers2:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

@*Bez Imena* stop posting old pictures. Especially ones that have been posted here before.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

LLAMANI BEACH.... by SAIMIR.KUMI [dreaming for an EOS], on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

_DSC6008 by SANI GZ, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

_DSC6160 by SANI GZ, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shengjini at night by omerozd, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

beach in ksamil by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

morning glow by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

hola beach by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

himare by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

@ hola by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

saranda by night by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

saranda sunset by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

saranda sunset by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

sunset @ lekures by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

shadowy afternoon by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda,Albania by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## tonylondon (Jul 1, 2011)

*KULLA you are a STAR*

what a lovely places in Saranda  I am in love with that place. once again thank you very much indeed KULLA


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks for viewing this thread. :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

african beach,Sarande by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

balcon view by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

sunset on the infinity pool by jagogenc, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora Albania by samisakari, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Finally 300,000 views. :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres Albania by samisakari, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil - Albania by Imir Kamberi, on Flickr


----------



## RolexAL (Feb 22, 2010)

Kulla said:


> Finally 300,000 views. :cheers:


Falë teje.


----------



## danlicityhn.com (Sep 11, 2011)

:banana:www.danlicityhn.com


Shqiptario said:


> Vlora


----------



## danlicityhn.com (Sep 11, 2011)

www.danlicityhn.com


tonylondon said:


> what a lovely places in Saranda  I am in love with that place. once again thank you very much indeed KULLA


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

RolexAL said:


> Falë teje.


:cheers::cheers:


Vlora Albania by samisakari, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodra by Arbenit.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodra by Arbenit.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodra by Arbenit.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian Countryside by Manhattan Project Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by KingGenti.


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Kruja 


Miro Vitz


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

November in Dolce Vita Hotel Albania by Kliton Gerxhani, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Drymades Dhermi Beach Albania by Kliton Gerxhani, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania_2011_022 by fotoknecht, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Alpet Shqiptare by Gjino Production, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Mr_Albalover said:


> Kruja
> 
> 
> Miro Vitz



Wow!!!....:cheers:


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Berat 


Gorica, Berat by Gjino Production, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Mount Tomorr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Kruja









Miro Vitz


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Berat


Landscape by Gjino Production, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Tirana


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Golem , Kavaje


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Tirana


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Golem , Kavaje


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by Florent_M, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

..........


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Dhermia - Albania by Florent_M, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Llamani Beach - Albania by Florent_M, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

near Tirana 


BRARI BRIDGE by SAIMIR.KUMI [dreaming for an EOS], on Flickr


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ wow


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Alket83.


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Alket83.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Alket83.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Alket83.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lezha by Edi_H.


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Valbona


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Berat


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Karaburun


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Durres


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Skrapar


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Vlora


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Borsh


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Drenova


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Shkoder


*xinecj*


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Thethi


*xinecj*


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Albanian Alps


*xinecj*


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Himarë by Mr.Awenec, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian Riviera by Mr.Awenec, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian Riviera by Mr.Awenec, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian Riviera by Mr.Awenec, on Flickr


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

Karuja


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

^^ Actually it's *Kruja*  

Anywayz , nice photo.


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Tirana


Shqipëria ime ♥ by Franka L., on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Vlora


Flag day by Gjino Production, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Near Burrel








*kostvil*


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Berat


*manzophoto*


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by Alket


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

KingGenti said:


>


......


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Zwanse.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Zwanse.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Zwanse.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

edit........


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Zwanse.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Zwanse.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Zwanse.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## rene1234 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantasike :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

edit...


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Untitled by nela.bell, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

beach, dhermi, albania by nela.bell, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

beach, dhermi, albania by nela.bell, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

beach, dhermi, albania by nela.bell, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

beach, dhermi, albania by nela.bell, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the lovely photos from Albania....:cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Rio15.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil by Artur Am 1974.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Artur Am 1974


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil by ArturM


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil by ArturM.h


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Gjirokastra by KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ksamil by ArturM.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian riviera by KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pogradec by KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

The A1 Motorway that connets Albania and Kosova by KingGenti.


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

^^ :cheers:


Fishekzjarri - Kuçovë  by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Modern Architecture , Tirana by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Berat Old Town by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Lumas  by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Gorica bridge Berat


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Kënd lojërash , Kucovë by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Kullat Binjake , Tiranë by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Bylis (Albania) by Merlindino, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Bylis (Albania) by Merlindino, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Kulla said:


> Pogradec by KingGenti.


Perfect weather for a day at the beach. :lol:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Yep :lol:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

edit...


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodra by Terenc.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shkodra by Terenc


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by KingGenti.


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

Kulla said:


> Shkodra by Terenc


Shkodra is so beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by KingGenti.


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Rrugës për Kuçovë by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Katedralja Ortodokse , Tiranë by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Birds flying over Berat II by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Shkallët tek ish-shtëpia e Pritjes , Kuçovë  by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Pëllumbas by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Piramida , Tirana by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Sheshi Skënderbej , Tiranë by MrAlbalover, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Albalover (Apr 28, 2011)

Vlore-Saranda by seljes, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Gjirokastra


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian Riviera by Mr.Awenec, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian Riviera by Mr.Awenec, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lukovë by Mr.Awenec, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lukovë by Mr.Awenec, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lukovë by Mr.Awenec, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian Riviera by Mr.Awenec, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by Mali.It


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vlora by Mali.It


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by Mali.It


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

TID Tower, Tirana, Albania by Ferry Vermeer, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Kulla said:


> By Bvizion.


I like these beautiful set of pics of Albania....


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Mr_Albalover said:


> *aaryne*


........


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shqipëria by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Albanian coast reminds me on Montenegrin coast. Nice pics.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania by Bvizion


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## AL-KS (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ Gjallica


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres by KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Pogradeci by KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Elbasan by KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By KinGenti.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

anyone using provocative tags again will be suspended from now on!


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## rene1234 (Feb 5, 2011)

^^
Kulla rrofsh per punen e palodhur qe ben me fotot ne kete teme :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Mali.It


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Mali.It


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

VALBONA DORF by Andi Subashi, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

LIQENI PRESPES SE VOGEL/ KLEINE PRESPA SEE by Andi Subashi, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lugina e Valbones- Valbona Tal by Andi Subashi, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Valbone unterwegs by Andi Subashi, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

LUGINA E THETHIT/ thethi Tal by Andi Subashi, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

LEPUSHA by Andi Subashi, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Kruje by mogsub, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

edit....


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By KingGenti.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Kruja by Albalover.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania by kujtim mataj, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by cristinalelia


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana by cristinalelia


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Untitled by Vasil Gjika, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Untitled by Vasil Gjika, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Untitled by Vasil Gjika, on Flickr


----------



## BeZZo19 (Jun 15, 2011)

Theth,-Shkoder...Nje mrekulli e vertet...!!!!!


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Untitled by Vasil Gjika, on Flickr


----------



## tonylondon (Jul 1, 2011)

lovely albania..lovely thethi what a beauty. Kulla thank for sharing with us this beautiful photos.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Untitled by Vasil Gjika, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

tonylondon said:


> lovely albania..lovely thethi what a beauty. Kulla thank for sharing with us this beautiful photos.


Its my pleasure! And thank you! :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda / Albania 2012 di I_demaj, su Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Radhime.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Radhime.


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Very beautiful and nice country, I must visit it one day.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Ballkoni bregut by Godo-Godaj, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By *Ermir Çalaj*


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian hillside by quinet, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful country ...thank you for finding all those photos, Kulla :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ :cheers: Thank you for viewing this thread aswell.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Camping in Albania - Jal by camping_albania_2009, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Saranda,Albania by ydaci, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

ALBANIA LLAMANI BEACH.... by SAIMIR.KUMI [dreaming for an EOS], on Flickr


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Kulla,shume flm per fotot.


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Picotto said:


> Nice to see some of mine photos here  :cheers:


You have some great photos.Thanks:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

KingGenti said:


> Kulla,shume flm per fotot.


:cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Plazhi Llamanit-Albania by Godo-Godaj, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

AQUARIUM.... by ChR1sTare, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

un altro bagno... by mirjan (con la n), on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

I need an holiday  by Godo-Godaj, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania by sofjan kotorri


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

28. Street in Saranda, Albania by emil's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

27. Ship moored in Saranda, Albania by emil's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Durres Beach by Archedi, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Village in Albania.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirane


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## KingGenti (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank u brother.:cheers:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana , the capital city of Albania*
_"Skanderbeg" main Square and "Martyrs of Nation" main Boulevard_


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

^^ thats an old photo showing Skanderbeg square prior to reconstruction


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks for the info (sikur se dija ,ishte 100 here me mire lulishtja mbas skenderbeut prandaj e vendosa ketu ) !


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics but don't forget to credit the photographers, thanks!


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Bvizion


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum (Apr 4, 2014)

*Ksamil - Ionian Sea*










from Discover Albania in FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*from Pennisula of Karaburun , Vlora Region ( nga Gadishulli i Karaburunit , Rrethi i Vlorës)*










from Albania Adventure in FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Rodoni Cape (Kepi i Rodonit) - Adriatic Sea (Deti Adriatik) *










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana (Tiranë)*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Orthodox monastery in Voskopoja (Manastir Orthodoks në Voskopojë) *










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Përmet *










EBerberi


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ionian Coast (Bregdeti i Jonit)*










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Rajcë *










Ljubo Maroša


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Palasa Beach - Ionian Sea (Plazhi i Palasës - Deti Jon)*










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana (Tiranë)*










http://www.panoramio.com/user/3402303


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Canyon of river Osumi ... Albania (Kanionet e lumit Osum , Shqiperi)*:cheers:










Edi Rama Prime Minister of Albania Facebook Page


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Borsh - Ionian Sea *(Borsh - Deti Jon)










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hitschko/


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hitschko/


----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum (Apr 4, 2014)

*Shkodra*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Shkodër - Rozafa Castle*


Shkodër - Rozafa Castle von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## Liliann (Sep 29, 2010)

Could someone pinpoint exactly on a map where is that Uji i Ftohtë point near Vlora after which begins a strip of gravel beaches?

Where is and what is Jonufër?

This is the thread where the two localities were mentioned, and I didn't know where else to ask.


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

*Butrint*


Incoming storm by tigot, on Flickr


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Shkodër*










Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Berat*










Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Berat*










Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Gjirokastër*










Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Gjirokastër*










Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Berat*










Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Korçë*










Photo by me


----------



## Dyrrachium (Oct 9, 2012)

*Tirana *


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Durrës*









By me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Tiranë*










Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Tiranë*










Photo by me


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Tiranë*










Photo by me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Kulla said:


>


Montenegro, this is not Albania.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/selimaj/4776839797?rb=1


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tirane-Lezhe National Road*









By me









By me


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Complex Univers*









By me









By me


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

Tirana, the capital city

P1000736 by contact1konstantin, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Tirana*

Mosaic Mural, Tirana by cowart_brian, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Durrës:*

Albania 2014 by _--_--__, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Tirana:*

Albania 2014 by _--_--__, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Llogara Pass, Albania, seen from Italy:*

Llogara Pass, Albania by Quinto85, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Shkodra:*

Albania 2014 by _--_--__, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Berat:*

1407066a by bogdanszadowski, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Rana e Hedhun, Shëngjin, North Albania:*








Photo:Fation Plaku


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Langerica Canyon, Permet:*








Photo: Fation Plaku


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Butrint National Park, South Albania:*








Photo:Fation Plaku


----------



## lastsamurai (Oct 17, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Theth village in the Northern Albanian Alps:*








Photo: Giovanni Kiace


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Drenicaku said:


> *Rana e Hedhun, Shëngjin, North Albania:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG...:applause: kay: :cheers2:


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Country's capital, Tirana:*

PiIPO Albania by Peace Revolution 2010, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*River Lengarica and its Canyon from inside, south Albania:*








Photo: malenki


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Shkodër or Skadar *









By me (August 2010)


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

host immagini


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

upload immagini gratis


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Andy Gant


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Blerim Gjinovci*


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

drymades beach dhermi by blandius, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lin / Pogradec by TitanDesign, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Sarande Albania by (Albin), on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Vau i Dejes Mother Teresa by Ekphrasis Studio, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Amadeus palace, Tirana


----------



## Dyrrachium (Oct 9, 2012)

*Komani Lake*


Alban_G said:


>


----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

Himara.










Photo: Giorgos Kiassas


----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

Vuno.










Photo: Giorgos Kiassas


----------



## Picotto (Jan 9, 2012)

Car ferry is operational again or?


----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

Rrethi Mirdites. 










Photo: Giorgos Kiassas


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Picotto said:


> Car ferry is operational again or?


Yes, actually i think there are two car ferries on that route now


----------



## Dyrrachium (Oct 9, 2012)

Alban_G said:


>


...


----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## rene1234 (Feb 5, 2011)

Picotto said:


> Car ferry is operational again or?


Yes, it has been renovated and is operational again http://alpin.al/ :cheers:


----------



## Picotto (Jan 9, 2012)

rene1234 said:


> Yes, it has been renovated and is operational again http://alpin.al/ :cheers:


Amazing, my desire is to have a ride with that ferry, hope that it will happen in the near future


----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

Xhibrake.










Photo: Giorgos Kiassas.


----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

Hidrovor..










Photo: Giorgos Kiassas.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saranda, Vlorë*


Saranda, Albania by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana


----------



## lastsamurai (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank u guys for your photos.:cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Tirana lake


----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

Photo: Facebook.


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

^^
Wow! Amazing...:cheers2: kay:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Gjiri i Lalzit


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

gnesener said:


> ^^
> Wow! Amazing...:cheers2: kay:


Paradise on Earth :cheers:




























Photo: Facebook.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Shengjini


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Lezha


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

Photo: Adventuare & Fun Albania.


----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

Valbona Valley. 

Farewell to beautiful Valbonë by abbobbotho, on Flickr


----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

Barmashi Pass by bill williams, on Flickr


----------



## lastsamurai (Oct 17, 2008)

Ju faleminderit shume per kontributin tuaj.


----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

Sazan Island. 

Sazani by blerta z, on Flickr


----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

4 islands of Ksamil. 

IMGP3459 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Drimades, Albania - Beach by awboonen, on Flickr


----------



## L1nk1g (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## lastsamurai (Oct 17, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Drimades, Albania - Beach by awboonen, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Village by Radek Ondra, on Flickr


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*A secret cave under the water, Karaburun Peninsula, Vlore, Albania*








Source


----------



## Drenicaku (Jan 1, 2012)

*Dhërmi*








*©Adis Shera*


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania by Miller Spitler, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania ( Shqipëria ) Gjirokastër / Gjirokastra by raf hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Untitled by Diana Sh., on Flickr


----------



## lastsamurai (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot Kulla.:cheers:


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Bylis (Albania) by Giorgio, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Fier*









By me


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania from the sky. by H. R., on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania ( Shqipëria ) Tirana by raf hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania by HenriRock, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albania by Bruce MacRae, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*National Natural Park of Valbona* 


Valbone, Tropoje, Albania. by photo krasniqi, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

https://flic.kr/p/x9oWko by claudia, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

DSC_0283 by claudia, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Church by claudia, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Good Friday mass in the St Stephen's Catholic Cathedral of Shkodra, Albania*










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Coastline , Mountains photographed from Otranto , Italy . 30 november 2015*










Trono Cosimo FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana , boulevard Zog I st*










Shqiptarja.com


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Grand Park of Tirana* 










Peshkupauje.com


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana independence day and white night .*










FB EV


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana , Lana river*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana painted flats *











https://www.google.com/maps/place/Rruga+Njazi+Demi,+Tirana,+Albania/@41.3212608,19.8060274,286m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x13503100754142c9:0x734c44027837cc9

tumblr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana , these days from the drone*






https://www.google.com/maps/place/Sheshi+Sk%C3%ABnderbej,+Tirana,+Albania/@41.3291131,19.8175552,18z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x1350310fdc4cef77:0xa81a0552c63d70d


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*National Opera Theatre *










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Opera+%26+Ballet+Theatre/@41.3285657,19.816993,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x1350311018efbb79:0xa46b2c2349bda828


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Byzantine Orthodox Church Saint Mary of Apollonia , in Fier *










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Apollonia/@40.7217587,19.4690127,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x134551ff0631544d:0x739933f875ad8617

panoramio


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Bridge over Vau i Dejes hydropower plant in North Albania *










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Drin,+Albania/@42.0088971,19.6580339,99962m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x1351fdef6e476f3d:0x1d948467e61c4bec


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*The ruins of the medieval castle of Bashtova near Kavaja *










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Kalaja+e+Bashtov%C3%ABs,+Rruga+e+plazhit,+Albania/@41.0469349,19.4943381,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x134fe36ab81899bd:0x10603b26b2cce9b1


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana new year celebration *










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Sheshi+Sk%C3%ABnderbej,+Tirana,+Albania/@41.3281692,19.8166951,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x1350310ffc466d8b:0x5a0007debef988e6


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Canion of Langarica near Gjirokastra , South Albania * 










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Langarica+Canyon/@40.298005,20.2433181,11z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xe3989305a112da56


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Valbona the valley of Albanian Alps , North Albania *










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Valbona+Valley+National+Park/@42.4258685,19.923674,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x1352429cf2d8ef07:0x9792c5b26d99a589


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Canion of Holta , near Gramsh *










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Kanioni+i+Holtes,+Albania/@40.9247648,20.2316827,3177m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x1350637c89362081:0x86ee5798c168d246


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*In the village of Dardha , near Korca *










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Dardh%C3%AB,+Albania/@40.5200873,20.8231365,1598m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x135a0e8db08ba9cd:0xe764de98cac741ce!6m1!1e1


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Cika Mountain 2048m. Llogara . Vlore*










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Mt+%C3%87ika/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x135b2a420f0ccf0f:0x8efc1f7014ee642f!5m1!1e4?sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj_3aOivJDKAhXEFSwKHUUGDBYQ8gEIdDAO

Fation Plaku Photography


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Korab Summit 2753m. *










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Mt+Korab/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x135165184fb1f753:0xb1214fc4cabc3381!5m1!1e4?sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjxypbuvJDKAhXBVywKHeU5CAYQ8gEIeTAO


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Pellumbas cave , near Tirana* 










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Shpella+e+P%C3%ABllumbasit/@41.2567669,19.9648672,13z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xd771e1752eeab5cb?sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjb46rNvZDKAhVIiywKHVaDABIQ_BIIdTAN


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*The Ionian coastline from Cika mountain ,2048m. Llogara . Vlore *










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Mt+%C3%87ika/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x135b2a420f0ccf0f:0x8efc1f7014ee642f!5m1!1e4?sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj_3aOivJDKAhXEFSwKHUUGDBYQ8gEIdDAO


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Shkodra *










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Rruga+Kol%C3%AB+Idromeno,+Shkod%C3%ABr,+Albania/@42.0685574,19.5145209,494m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x134e00f9660b14cd:0xca4a0fde4e48e4f4

Yury Pinchuk


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Stone of Capi, 1585 m mountain near Korçë, Albania*










http://al.geoview.info/guri_i_capit,783465


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Canyon of river Osum *










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Kanioni+i+Osumit,+Albania/@40.4588703,20.2222677,12795m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x135a8b9f6edc40a7:0x84efd2ec74744887


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Walls of old Dyrrachium or Epidamnus , today Durres*










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Muri+Kalase,+Rruga+Kalase,+Durr%C3%ABs,+Albania/@41.3116062,19.4441593,251m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x134fda4959609dbd:0xb6d6ba798c13b87e


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Kruja*










https://www.google.com/maps/place/Rruga+Albanopolis,+Kruj%C3%AB,+Albania/@41.5093218,19.7939745,216m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x1351cdda0e866691:0xffd23c25df3bc5a2

FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Mountain Jezercë standing at 2,694 m (8,839 ft)– Outdoor activities.*










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*In Shkopet Lake you can take a trip to enjoy being on the water and kayak through wonderful surroundings.*










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Elbasan Inn is a historic inn in Korça Bazaar, Albania. It is said to be several centuries old and the oldest hotel in the city.*










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*The 6th century Byzantine baptistery in Butrint has the most wonderful mosaic floor and immersion baptismal font, is one of the finest of its kind.*










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*The Archaeological Park of Antigonea is a relatively remote and unspoiled site, so visitors can enjoy a quiet and restful visit amongst the ancient stones and quiet countryside.*










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Apollonia of Illyria is one of the most important archaeological sites of Albania, located 12 km from Fier.*










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*International Theatre Festival of Butrint*










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*The infamous queen Teuta of Illyria , on top of a building in Durres*










FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*The beauty of the nature , river Vjosa ... *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Berat / Unesco heritage site *


----------



## Peja2020 (Nov 21, 2015)

TID Tower Tirana by FotoRadarMM - Marcin Mularczyk, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*The Albanian Spring day ,yesterday in Tirana *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Snapshot from Gjirokastra *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Palasa beach , Ionian sea *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

157450267


----------



## Peja2020 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Peja2020 (Nov 21, 2015)

Tirana


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Skyline of Tirana*


----------



## Peja2020 (Nov 21, 2015)

Tirana


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

The villas inside



Edi_H said:


> *MANE TCI - FB*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*The old Saint Veneranda catholic church in Lezha *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Libeskind Residence in Tirana *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*The Cloud of Sou Fujimoto in front of National Gallery of Tirana *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Grand Park of Tirana *


----------



## Peja2020 (Nov 21, 2015)

Rubik, Albania by miber, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Saint Spiridhon church in Vuno *


----------



## Peja2020 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Tirana *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Natural Park of Divjaka *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Durres ...*


----------



## Peja2020 (Nov 21, 2015)

Albania. Kruja. Bazar by escandio, on Flickr


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Lura National Park*


----------



## demipoulpe (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*King mosque in Berat (Unesco Site) *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*A divided house ... in Pogradec *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Orthodox monastery of Ravena (1600) , near Gjirokastra*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Lepushe , Kelmend *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*In Tirana *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Orthodox monastery of Ravena (1600) , near Gjirokastra*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Europe day , in Shkodra *


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Elbasan City*


161005-albanie-3804 by Marc Morell, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Vlora City*


2016_10 Albania (219) by ibz218, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albanien: spile beach Himerë by Michaela, on Flickr


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

-Tani- said:


> 2016_10 Albania (219) by ibz218, on Flickr


Thanks for sharing... Vlora looks really modern kay: :cheers2:


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

By fpv.al: http://www.dronestagr.am/ksamil-albania/


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Puke Albania by Enklajd Zeneli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

*Saranda*


Saranda morning - Albania by Marek Strojek, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Dumrea lakes, southern Albania


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Butrint National Park, Albania by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Borje village, Albania by aljabak85, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Himarë  by Claude Petitjean, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania- Saranda by HenriRock, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Kruja, Albania by maykal, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania - Perivoli by HenriRock, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Kruja, Albania by maykal, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Untitled by dritan biçoku, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Shkodër, Albania by Nicholas Becker, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vuno by François MUNIER, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Mount-Cika-Albania-Road-Riviera-5 by Kevin Urbanski, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Sharr River Boats.jpg by Colin Skidmore, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Qeparo by François MUNIER, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Qeparo Fshat, Albania by ZalaZproject, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Durrës, Albania by Piotr Kulczycki, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Prespa Lake by Niko Kotonika, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Porto Palermo bay & castle - southern Albania


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Langarice canyon - southern Albania


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Dhermi by Steve Kellett, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

View From "Gjirokastra Castle" by brunomalfondet, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Cruise liner Eurodam visits Saranda Bay by Steve Kellett, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Road To Kakome Bay by Steve Kellett, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Sea Bar at Vlora Bay by Trimat Cipi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vlore Albania5 by Trimat Cipi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vlore, Albania by Trimat Cipi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Seaside Restaurant at Vlora Bay by Trimat Cipi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Seaside Restaurant at Vlora Bay by Trimat Cipi, on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Albania is a beautiful country!


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Shkoder by Albert Vataj, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

view of Rozafa castle and Buna river in autumn by Ledina Bala, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Elbasan Castle by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Durres to Pogradec Railway Line by Neel Bechtiger, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

206387374


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Gjinar Mountains, Central Albania*

199335675


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Vlora bay, Albania by UNDP Eurasia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Haxhi Alia cave, Albania by UNDP Eurasia, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Aquaculture, Butrinti, Albania by Otto, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Pema-Thate-Beach Albania by Neri Totraku, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Migjeni Theatre, Shkodër, Albania by Otto, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Shkoder by Discover Albania, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Old town of Berat with Mount Tomorr lurking in background by richie78, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

DSC_4792 by Ornella Corradi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Beautiful little island in Albania by ruchomor, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

SHKODRA 2017  by Ilirjan Kallaj, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Osumi Gorges, Albania by Otto, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

City of 1000 Windows, Berat, Albania by Otto, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Corfu Seen from Butrinti, Albania by Otto, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vuno, Albania by Arted Veizi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Gjinar Elbasan by Kastriot Halili Photo, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania - Vuno by HenriRock, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Kakome Church by Steve Kellett, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Valbone by Fatjon Kapllanaj, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Durres by PJ PIM, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Ksamil by my_cottage, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vlora by martin.hughes14, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

St. Theodores by martin.hughes14, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Berat by my_cottage, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Berat, Albania by maykal, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

ALBANIA by Andi Milo, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71640352.1073741911.1274577004&type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

DJI_0120 by Black Pearl Albania, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Sazan Island by Black Pearl Albania, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Shkodra Pedestrian Zone by ssc prishtina, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Drin Village, Shkodra by Matteo, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

[/QUOTE]
https://www.facebook.com/www.hoteln...55338276675/10154667105936676/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

albania by Retlaw Snellac Photography, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Kruje by 李 明峰, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

(Albania) by Szabolcs Mosonyi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

© Studio Bleta Film & Photography: https://www.facebook.com/3109633152...10963315292/10158620119340293/?type=3&theater


----------



## FijuBriju (Oct 31, 2010)

Pasqyrat, near Saranda, southern Albania.


----------



## tirana2002 (Jun 15, 2017)

-Tani- said:


> ALBANIA by Andi Milo, on Flickr


shum i bukur ky liqeni i Banjes


----------



## tirana2002 (Jun 15, 2017)

-Tani- said:


> Gjinar Elbasan by Kastriot Halili Photo, on Flickr


ku ndodhek ky vendi


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

tirana2002 said:


> ku ndodhek ky vendi


Gjinar, Elbasan.


----------



## tirana2002 (Jun 15, 2017)

flm Tani


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tirana downtown in late afternoon, mature women in black tights*

Albania by bilwander, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vlona*

Vlona / Albania by Kushtrim Krasniqi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berat*

Berat - Albania by Imir Kamberi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berat*

Berat, Albania (Unesco world heritage) by Frans Sellies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kol Idromeno Street, Shkodër, Albania*

Kol Idromeno Street, Shkodër, Albania by Nikos Niotis, en Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Ksamil island, Albania by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Tirana by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vlora by Leif Hinrichsen, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Tirana, Albania by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Berat, Albania by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Shkodër by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albanie - Saranda by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

14th century church in Berat, Albania by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

The village of Plasa, Albania by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Butrint by ianonedge, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Himara(28) by Bruce MacRae, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Downtown Pogradec by Pedaling Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Northern Alps by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Krujë by Bill Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Lin, Korce County, Albania by Camera Travels - Please read my Profile. Happy to , on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania by palli74, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Ordnance Collection, Gjirokastër, Albania by Otto, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Mountain Village, Zëmnce, Albania by Otto, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Petrela Castle by Attila Terbócs, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Byllis 4th Century Basilica  by Carole Raddato, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania - Drymades by HenriRock, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albanie - Tirana by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Rozafa Castle by Steve Lamb, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albanie - Tirana by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Amantia by fluckduffy, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albanie - Tirana Tour de l'horloge by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

One of the city gates of Amantia archaeological park by Carole Raddato, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Landscape. by kalboy92, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albanian countryside by oh contraire, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Apollonia, Albania by Carole Raddato, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

North Albania by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Jezerca Peaks by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Valbona by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr


----------



## Kumanovari (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Korça, Albania by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania. OC by Alison Huskey, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Tushemisht by Bill Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Antigonea, by Albinfo, from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Gjirokastër by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_7328 by David Vostrcil, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Leqet e Hotit by Hynesha Belinci, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Karaburun by AICS Tirana, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Church of St. Anthony by Saimir Kumi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Namuna mountains by mistaluis, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Patok - Albania by viki photography, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Gorica by Camera Travels, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Durrès by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albanie - Elbasan by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albanie - Kruja Château by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

180 by Ibiza-Beach (Albania), on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

© Fation Plaku Photography: https://www.facebook.com/fationplak...266870701235/1462619557132627/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

© Fation Plaku Photography: https://www.facebook.com/fationplak...266870701235/1462620967132486/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

© Fation Plaku Photography: https://www.facebook.com/fationplak...266870701235/1506846922709890/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_3148 by Philippe Alcoy, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Roman Basilica, Durres, Albania. by Cheese / Bob, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/BashkiKorc...880461139226/1864536250240297/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Qeparo by Hector Jammara, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_1244_web by Marcos Escudero Olano, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Dhermi by alain pere, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*© Marjo Gjini Photography*


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albanian Alps by Goran Joka, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Zvernec island


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Pulebardha, Albania by TOKIL, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

River Valley and Mountains Landscape Albania Tepelena by alice Dias Didszoleit, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania - August 2017. by Ramon Molesworth, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Borsh, Albania - August 2017. by Ramon Molesworth, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Stunning Borsh, Albania - August 2017. by Ramon Molesworth, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Korce


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Saranda


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Permet


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Elbasan


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Shengjin


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Korabit, Albania by Alexander Kirichev, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Pazari i Ri by Fani Kurti, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Skanderbeg Square, Albania by David Parody, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Valona Albania by bart.1957, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Gramma Beach by martin.hughes14, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...387281.-2207520000.1507412515.&type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Pasqyrat, Albania by TOKIL, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...387281.-2207520000.1507412411.&type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...387281.-2207520000.1507412372.&type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Durrès by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...387281.-2207520000.1507412372.&type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/vauidejes....750459286731/1576532815741818/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania by www.lekorbo.be, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Rozafa Castle ruins by Adonis Villanueva, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Olger Zace Photography: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...272757.-2207520000.1507826797.&type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Route via Vlora by pydum, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Shkodër by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Gorica Bridge by zhan.88, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vlora by Robert Kitzmann, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/EKOMendje/...985998792000/1639699652720627/?type=3&theater


----------



## loxha98 (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

İşkodra by Bora Arasan, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Saranda. Albania by Zinaida Belaniuk, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Thirteenth century monastery Albania by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Tirana Cable Car, Albania by David Parody, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Borsh, Albania. by Ramon Molesworth, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Castle in Gjirokastra by thriol, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMGP6320 by Tony Morvant - Au bambou de mes rêves, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Berati, Albania by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania by wedruj z oczkami, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/1676734629...580254284127/2026579947617491/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

A derelict communist era industrial site by Brian Law, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/1544008712...008712562119/1550680021894988/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vithkuq, Albania by Berta Tontonozi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Dhermi Beach by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/1413613515...613515570850/1975808896017973/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/Shishtavec...472577443813/1772984406059281/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/Teqejababa...512279594209/1688272207884873/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Sunset in Albanian mountains by Andrey Bogdanov, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Korce, Albania by Neviana Zhgaba, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Qeparo hidden bay! by Hector Jammara, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania, 2017 by Eljesa Shaba, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Prespa Lake, Albania by Neviana Zhgaba, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Sarande Albania (4) by RB, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Korab by Laura Dinu, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Porto Palermo Castle - 17th Century by normanrandle, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Benja Countryside, Albania by normanrandle, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Monastery nr. Berat by normanrandle, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

City of Gjirokaster and its Traditional Houses, Albania by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Thethi, Albanian Alps by normanrandle, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Himara, Albanian Coast by normanrandle, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

P1010927 by Matthias Buchmeier, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Borsh Beach by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania 2017 2018 (81 of 106) by Jonas Muscat, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Rejtőzködő kisebb öböl a Dhermi Beach-től délre by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

P1010928 by Matthias Buchmeier, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Peak by Besim Hakramaj, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Snow over Korca, Albania by Neviana Zhgaba, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

© Olger Zace Photography


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful Albania...:cheers2: Thnks for sharing...:applause:


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/edirama.al...38734771522/10154797830896523/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/edirama.al...38734771522/10154797828821523/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

www.lukas-bischoff.de by Lukas Bischoff, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Korçë-foto Roy Budmiger 20180201-317 by Roy Budmiger, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Langarica Canyon by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

© Borin Leka


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Viosa by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Waterfall by julia peciliar, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Dukat Village by ice photo, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Karpen, Albania by alice Dias Didszoleit, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Himara Beach Chapel by theavoae, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Palasa by theavoae, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/1574890346...561488688880/2082561422022220/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_3910-1 by Andre Schirok, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Butrint, Albania by gula08, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Tirana, Albany by Lulumae_W, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Kruje by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Albania by Ilir Mujo, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Albania by Ilir Mujo, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Elbasan, Albania by Ilir Mujo, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Elbasan, Albania by Ilir Mujo, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

P1080819.jpg by theawesomejellybean, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_1529 by GOBLIN EMPIRE, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_4062-1 by Andre Schirok, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_4069-1 by Andre Schirok, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_4050-1 by Andre Schirok, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_4029-1 by Andre Schirok, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Source


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Elbasan, Albania by Ilir Mujo, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Elbasan, Albania by Ilir Mujo, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Albania by Ilir Mujo, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_4082-1 by Andre Schirok, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Liqeni HQ.jpg by Xheni Shtemari, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Village of Lin, Albania on Lake Ohrid by normanrandle, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Ruins of Paleo Christian Church, Pogradec, Albania by Wander Albania, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_4092-1 by Andre Schirok, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_5480 by ssc prishtina, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Untitled by ssc prishtina, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Nemercha Mountains, Albania by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Porto Palermo by xYogSx, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Kelmend by Ivan Ivankovic, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Gjipe beach by Serial Hikers, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

GJIRI SKALOMA 01 by Nimmni, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

CASTILLO RODONI 01 by Nimmni, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

KSAMIL 04 by Nimmni, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

CASTILLO RODONI 02 by Nimmni, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

PERMET 01 by Nimmni, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

KSAMIL 03 by Nimmni, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Albania by Ilir Mujo, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_4261-1 by Andre Schirok, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_5642 by Journey Jeff's Pix, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Mushqetë by Giorgos Rodinos, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_4132-1 by Andre Schirok, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_4260-1 by Andre Schirok, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Berat by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Berat by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

2017_10_27_16_39_17_DJI_0206 by zoltan varga, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

2017_10_27_16_37_01_DJI_0202 by zoltan varga, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Pogradec #1 by Clive Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

X H E N I • PHOTOGRAPHY © | by Xheni Shtemari, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

© Enklajd Zeneli


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/EKOMendje/...985998792000/1986331424724113/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Pogradec #2 by Clive Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/Thealbania...90268923488/10156890268113488/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/3582697013...8269701351455/369011173610641/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Elbasan-Albania by Arbi Rrapollari, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Apollonia, Archaeological Park, Monument of Agonothetes, Albania by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Himare - ALBANIA by Manuele, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Berat Albania by Bled Peza, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

The best camping ever. Llomi. Valbone valley. Albania. by Arkadiusz Rojek, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

ksamil  by Lana Lane, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Maja e Gjarpërit (snake mountain) hike by Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Girocastra. Albania. by Arkadiusz Rojek, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vlora by Giorgos Rodinos, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Zorgji Guesthouse - Theth Village - Northern Albania - 01 by Adam Jones, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Korca by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Porto Palermo - ALBANIA by Manuele, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Duz by Giorgos Rodinos, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful, I adore the overall scenery. The mountains look like Albanian Alps.


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Borsh Albania by Bled Peza, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Saranda in Albania by Alexander Waltner, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Drini River seen from the castle, Shkoder, Albania by Wander Albania, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Aerial view of Ohrid Lake, Pogradec, Albania by Wander Albania, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Valbona pass crossing 7 by Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Himara by Andi Lemi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

The old town of Kruje (Krujë, Kruja), Albania by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Livadh by Andi Lemi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Gjirokastra / Gjirokastër by Piotr Abraszek, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Mangalem by Rexhino Lika, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/ErionVeliaj/photos/a.10156597222126926/10156597223096926/?type=3&theater


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

National Park Llure. Albania. by Arkadiusz Rojek, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vlora or Avlona by Giorgos Rodinos, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Au bord du lac Shkoder by Cécile Rubi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Belsh by Lukáš Hanzlík, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Ksamil - ALBANIA by Manuele, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

albania by Hannah Innes, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Potami by Andi Lemi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Lin Pogradec Albania by Bled Peza, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

10 by Lana Sator, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Petrele Castle - Tiranei by Dionis Durbaku, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vall de Theth (Albània) by Rafel, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Durres 2nd Century Roman Amphitheater by David Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Road to Gjirokaster Castle by John Dale, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Lake Koman, Albania by John Dale, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Sarande, Albania by Kelly Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vall de Bogë (Albània) by Rafel, on Flickr


----------



## instantmalbin (Jan 1, 2014)

*Tirana*


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania_ Shkodrës (The city of religions- (19) by Giorgos Rodinos, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_9254 by Journey Jeff's Pix, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

PLEPAT - DURRES by kosta korçari, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Over The Bay by Charlie Kingsley-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Elbasan Roman Walls by David Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_8449 by Journey Jeff's Pix, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Tirana by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Dardha by blackcharliepho, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_9253Web.jpg by Marcos Escudero Olano, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_9370Web.jpg by Marcos Escudero Olano, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Il était une fois... / Once upon a time by brunomalfondet, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_9396Web.jpg by Marcos Escudero Olano, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_9462Web.jpg by Marcos Escudero Olano, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Bridge,Albania by Anne-Marie Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Ksamil,Albania-2 by Anne-Marie Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vorhalle der Moschee von Gjirokaster by Wolfgang Brendel, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vlora, Albania by David Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

City of a Thousand Windows by David Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

St. Nicholas' Church.jpg by Marcos Escudero Olano, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_9197Web.jpg by Marcos Escudero Olano, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

_DSC1727_Albania_Camping Nr Durres by Barry Herman, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

P1000648 by Zero Twenty, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

_DSC1733_Albania Durres by Barry Herman, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

IMG_5125 by kosta korçari, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vall de Theth (Albània) by Rafel, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tirana



helloween 1 said:


> [/url]2019-01-02-324 by Ilir helloween, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Kruje by Xavier Llauger, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Tirana by Xavier Llauger, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Himarë by Ma Mundi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Durres by Xavier Llauger, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Albanian mountains seen from Italy.


helloween 1 said:


> Malet e Shqiperise se Jugut, te para nga Italia:


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Southeastern Albania*


Korca Forever said:


> Arrëz, Korçë
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

VALBONA, ALBANIA by Arian Muhaxhiri, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Berat by Piotr Abraszek, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Gjirokastra / Gjirokastër by Piotr Abraszek, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Mesi Bridge on the Kir river by Piotr Abraszek, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Szkodra / Shkodër by Piotr Abraszek, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Korcza / Korçë by Piotr Abraszek, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Korca open air by Berta Tontonozi, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tirana


Dorado. said:


> *the_beautiful_albania - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tirana


Dorado. said:


> *themantondiaries - instagram
> *


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tirana


Edi_H said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pg/ErionVeliaj/photos/?tab=album&album_id=10157127135806926


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Llogara National Park*


Capital T said:


> *Llogara*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Southern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Mursi, Sarandë*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Durres*


Dyrrachium said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Korce*


Interist said:


> natwest bank near me


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


aldomorning said:


> Rrugica e Kalase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


> *joebrenninger - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Vjosa valley*


Edi_H said:


> *Lugina e Vjosës & Mali i Nemërçkës, Përmet*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tirana


Edi_H said:


> *adeladako.photography - instagram*


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

untitled (345 of 372)_DxO.jpg by Steve Box, on Flickr


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Kanionet e Nivicës, Kurvelesh*










*@Edi_H*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Kukel&Velipoje, northern Albania*


Capital T said:


> *KUKËL: Kisha e Shën Shtjefnit*
> 
> 
> 
> *VELIPOJË : “Shën Nikolla”*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Rehovë by David Gyselaers, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania by Darko Djokovic, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania by Darko Djokovic, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albania by Darko Djokovic, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Korca by Ginette Champagne, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Vlore-69_DxO.jpg by Steve Box, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

untitled-16_DxO-2.jpg by Steve Box, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Dorado. said:


> *igliphotography - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Central Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Te Popi, Lalëz, 19/5/2019*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tirana


Edi_H said:


> *Liqeni i Thatë*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Vlore*


Edi_H said:


> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2656114041128543&id=100001899188856


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Farke lake, central Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Liqeni i Farkës*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Korce, southeastern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Kisha e Shën Ilias, Maja e Shëndëllisë*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tirana


Dorado. said:


> *anilda_sulejmanajj - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tirana


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Shkoder, northern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Liqeni i Shkodrës*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Skanderbeg castle ruins & Saint Anthony`s church in Rodon Cape, central Albania.*


helloween 1 said:


> Kisha e Shen Ndoit, kepi Rodonit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Rodon Cape, central Albania*


helloween 1 said:


> Kepi Rodonit


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tirana


Edi_H said:


> *Chateau Fasel, Linzë, 26/5/2019*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Saranda, southern Albania*


Kumanovari said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Fishte, northern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Kulla e arnuar, Mrizi i Zanave, Fishtë, Lezhë*





Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Korce, southeastern Albania*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


helloween 1 said:


> (img)
> 
> (Img)most exotic baby girl names(/img)


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Qeparo, southern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Qeparo, Shëtitorja*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Dorado. said:


> *whitesimo73 - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

.....


Korca Forever said:


> Ujvara e Peshturës - Progonat


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Vlore, southern Albania*


helloween 1 said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirane, central Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Ujëvara "Fustani i Nuses", Tiranë*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Gashi river, northern Albania*


Korca Forever said:


> Lumi i Gashit (Tropojë) është një rezervat natyror i mbrojtur nga UNESCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Leskovik, southern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Farma Sotira afër Leskovikut*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Dorado. said:


> *toke666 - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Albanian Riviera*


helloween 1 said:


>


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Durres*

















*Vlora*









*Berat*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Berat*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Radhime, southern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Radhimë*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Shala river, northern Albania*


helloween 1 said:


> Lumi Shales


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Mirdita*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


aldomorning said:


> *mattacchioni*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Dhermi, southern Albania*


Capital T said:


> *Dhërmi*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Ksamil, southern Albania*


Ermir said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Albanian Alps, northern Albania*


helloween 1 said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Saranda, southern Albania*


rene1234 said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Sope lake, northern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Liqeni i Sopës*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


> *Foto e imja, 25/6/2019*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Lalzit Bay, central Albania*


Art R. said:


> Pamje prej kepit drejt veriut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Pogradec, southeastern Albania*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Dorado. said:


> *luca_bonadimani - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Divjake-Karavasta National Park*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Vlore, southern Albania*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Dorado. said:


> *besartcani - instagram*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Ksamil, southern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Ksamil*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

.....


Edi_H said:


> *Gjiri i Brisanit (Ariut), Karaburun*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*WWII Italian warship, sunk in the bay of Saranda*


baruti said:


> Anije luftarake italiane e Luftës së Dytë Botërore e mbytur në Gjirin e Sarandës.


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Spille beach, central Albania*


rene1234 said:


> Plazhi Spillese , Kavaje


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Kruje, northern Albania*


aldomorning said:


> Krujë: vue sur le château et le musée Skanderbeg by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr





aldomorning said:


> Krujë: en s'approchant de la rue du Vieux Bazar by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Southeastern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> ^^
> *Foto të miat, Kisha e Shën Kollit, Hoçisht, Devoll, Qershor 2014*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Boville lake, central Albania*


BvizioN said:


> Boville


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Shengjin, northern Albania*


BvizioN said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Saint Vlash monastery, central Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Manastiri i Shën Vlashit*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


> *Bardhok Ndoji*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Berat, southernAlbania


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Theth, northern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Theth*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Berat, southern Albania*


aldomorning said:


> DSC06795 Albania 2019_Ale by AleB67, on Flickr
> 
> DSC06798 Albania 2019_Ale by AleB67, on Flickr


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Karaburun*



































*Instagram*

*Dhërmi*









*Vallëzim flamingosh në Lagunën e Nartës*













































https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2139018589724145&id=1408855739407104


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Gjirokastër*



aldomorning said:


> Funny signs, Gjirokaster Castle, Albania by GallopAroundTheGlobe, on Flickr
> 
> The terrace at Gjirokaster Castle, Albania by GallopAroundTheGlobe, on Flickr


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Korça*



Edi_H said:


> *Parku Japonez*





Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


> *Festa e Birrës në Sheshin Iliria*





Kumanovari said:


> *beer festival*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Ura e Vashes *


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

Albanie // Plage de Gijpe by les voyages de Cath, on Flickr

Albanie // Plage de Lukova by les voyages de Cath, on Flickr


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Dhermi*

Albanie // Village de Dhërmi by les voyages de Cath, on Flickr


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Tirana*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Vuno*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Dhermi*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Dhermi*


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Shkoder, Albania by Emil Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Ksamil Saranda-2 by Sara Malinen, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Gjirokastër by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

El bazar de Krujë al atardecer by MiraMedespacio, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Albanie // Korça by les voyages de Cath, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

La passeggiata per il monastero by Mauro Pellegrini, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Korca by Ginette Champagne, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

parhaat rannat Albania-2 by Sara Malinen, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

le pont Gorica by Vincent Rowell, on Flickr


----------



## star.scream (Sep 1, 2019)

Gorgeous! Would love to visit!


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

Valbona Valley by Elton_13, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

star.scream said:


> Gorgeous! Would love to visit!


You are most welcome


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

Theth


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

Buni i Jezerces


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

@Dr_DRE

Albania. South of Himarë by Gianna Giacometti, on Flickr


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

@Edi_H

*Dhërmi*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Dhermi*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Korça *


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Ujëvara e Doshnicës*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Dorado. said:


> *olsix80 - instagram*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


> *Foto të miat dje në darkë, 15/10/2019*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Kruje*


Dr_DRE said:


> Kruje by Lena_i, on Flickr
> 
> Kruje by Lena_i, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Southern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Borsh*
> Albania OCT 19 by Michael Dibble, on Flickr
> 
> Albania OCT 19 by Michael Dibble, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Viroi lake, southern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Parku i Viroit*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Dr_DRE said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Saranda, southern Albania*


Dr_DRE said:


> Saranda by Marie-Hélène Sigart, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Andy Smith, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Kep Merli, southern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Kep Merli*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


> *1 Nëntor 2019*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Reps*









*Kaçinar*









*Rrëshen*













*Orosh*



*Dom Gjergj Meta - Twitter *


----------



## Mehmet92 (Oct 11, 2017)

Bukur


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Gjirokastër*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Capital T said:


> *Auto retro*


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

AL_2019_385 by Johannes von Nepomuk, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tamare, northern Albania*


Korca Forever said:


> Tamarë


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tushemisht, southeastern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Tushemisht*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Mirdita*













































*Dom Gjergj Meta Tweeter*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Tirana*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Southeastern Albania*


JoniTTML said:


> *Moglica Dam
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tropoje, northern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Vjeshtë në Tropojë*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Tirana*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Vlore, southern Albania*


Korca Forever said:


> TID Vlora


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Fan, Mirditë*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


> *Gela Kvashilava - IG*[/QUOT


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Orosh Mirditë *


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Himare, southern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Himarë*


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

DSC00140 by Greg Thorne, on Flickr


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Shkoder*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Lezhe, northern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Famullia "Lindja e Zojës", Troshan, Lezhë, foto e imja dje (27/10/2019)*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


> *Sheshi Skënderbej i parë nga lart i dekoruar për festat e fundvitit...
> Nga New York Times*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Dr_DRE said:


> Tirana Blue Hour by Steve Bunting, on Flickr


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Durres*


Edi_H said:


> *Vinea Resort, Arapaj, Gusht 2019*


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Qafe Thore, northern Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Qafë Thore, Shkodër*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Bashtova fortress, central Albania*


Edi_H said:


> *Kalaja e Bashtovës*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Tirana*


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## helloween 1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Fier,southern Albania*


Korca Forever said:


> Manastiri i Shën Kozmait, Fier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Tirana*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

_*Air Albania Stadium*_


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Korça *


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Kepi i Rodonit, Durrës*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Tirana*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Vlora*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Tirana*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

Vlora


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

Tirana 











wowalbaniaaa - instagram


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

Permet


----------



## Avatar-x (Nov 2, 2020)

Tirana 



Endi._.photography Instagram


----------



## Avatar-x (Nov 2, 2020)

@Zagori


----------



## Avatar-x (Nov 2, 2020)

Edi_H said:


> *Lëpushë
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Avatar-x (Nov 2, 2020)

Edi_H said:


> *Dardhë, Nëntor 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Avatar-x (Nov 2, 2020)

Air Albania Stadium 










THE PLAN Linkledin


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tirana


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Belsh


Edi_H said:


> *Belsh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Bize, central Albania


Edi_H said:


> *Lugina e Valit, Bizë
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Avatar-x (Nov 2, 2020)

Tirana









Lirzae Instagram
































































jollyhobos Instagram










daverebarcak Instagram


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tirana 


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## Avatar-x (Nov 2, 2020)

Korce










Source



__ https://www.facebook.com/108395124210741/posts/226515672398685


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Kelmend, northern Albania 


Edi_H said:


> *Kelmend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Boville lake, central Albania 


Edi_H said:


> *Liqeni i Bovillës*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tirana 


Edi_H said:


> gentiana_beqaj


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tirana 


Andrea_UK said:


> Disa foto te miat keto muajt e fundit...
> 
> View attachment 1061504
> 
> ...


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tirana 


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Divjake, southern Albania 


Edi_H said:


> *Divjaka
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Dajti mountain, Tirane 


Edi_H said:


> Egor Kunovsky


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Shala river, northern Albania 


Edi_H said:


> *Lumi i Shalës
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tirana 


Edi_H said:


> Francesco Acone





Edi_H said:


>





Edi_H said:


> Agim Kuri


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Vlore, southern Albania 


Edi_H said:


> *Rruga e Lumit të Vlorës*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Lezhe, northern Albania 


Edi_H said:


> *Ishull-Lezhë
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Kolonje, southeastern Albania 


Edi_H said:


> *Farma Sotira, Kolonjë
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tirana 


Edi_H said:


> Agim Kuri


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tirana 


Edi_H said:


> Jonida Bojaxhiu


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tirana 


Edi_H said:


> Agim Kuri


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Berat


Edi_H said:


>


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Peze, central Albania 


Edi_H said:


> *Pezë
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

St Nicholas church, southeastern Albania 


Edi_H said:


> *Kisha e Shën Kollit, Hoçisht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Dhermi, southern Albania 


Edi_H said:


> *Dhërmi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## New123456789 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tirana 


Edi_H said:


> stef_pinto79


----------



## Jacobson Albania (2 mo ago)




----------



## Jacobson Albania (2 mo ago)




----------



## Jacobson Albania (2 mo ago)




----------



## Jacobson Albania (2 mo ago)




----------



## Jacobson Albania (2 mo ago)




----------



## Jacobson Albania (2 mo ago)




----------



## Jacobson Albania (2 mo ago)




----------



## Jacobson Albania (2 mo ago)




----------

